# Joey Bones's Interactive Mock Draft--Drafting Thread



## Joey Bones

The official thread is now up and running!! Post all trades, signings, and anything else in this thread. Here we go!!

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES!!

- This will be a 7 round mock draft where only the users selected to participate as GM's can post actual draft inquiries (like posting trades, picks, and such). All are welcome to post their thoughts, however. Please keep in mind that when commenting, to prevent from discouraging and off-putting material. Let's keep this fun for everyone, alright folks! 

- The draft window will be 24/7 with a midnight to 8 am bye time (so no one will be auto'd at say 3 am). This'll make it go by smoothly. All selections will be in a span of 6-hours long. Once the 6 hours are up, ANYONE may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to EU players (link will be below on the drafting thread). Each GM will get 2 auto picks. If you were auto'd twice, someone else who doesn't have a team already may take over that team (in other words, the original GM will be taken over). The new GM will then have only 1 auto. If you miss that pick, the team will be on permanent auto pick. I want this to go by as quickly and as efficiently as possible with everyone still satisfied while also giving a chance for people who couldn't sign up in time. 

- All trades must be Cap Compliant with a $73M maximum, $54M minimum Salary Cap. Picks are limited to 2015 and 2016. Either team can announce a trade once agreed upon by PM (please PM me as well so I could post it up on original post). If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team via vote. I will post if the trade goes through or not. Also, please keep the trades reasonable. I don't want GM's to be upset about anything and want everyone to be happy and excited to take part in this thread. Be mature, please. Any stupid trade that wouldn't work, or is just too off in value, and I get multiple complaints about it, the trade will be vetoed.

- You may sign anyone on your team to a new contract if need be for UFA or RFA!! Keep it to reasonable contracts for certain players (so no signing John Scott to a ridiculous 7 year, $4M contract when he can barely get $1.5M for 2 years). Any ridiculous contracts will be vetoed. Please also PM me for confirmation of the signings as I will have a little column on the drafting thread.

- After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! Please, No Trades/Signings Until All Teams Have a GM.
*

Anaheim Ducks: *Flyerss*
Arizona Coyotes: *IPreferPi*
Boston Bruins: *BoldNewLettuce*
Buffalo Sabres: *jawallstar1*
Calgary Flames: *Gillies32*
Carolina Hurricanes: *jaleong*
Chicago Blackhawks: *Teemu*
Colorado Avalanche: *landy92mack29*
Columbus Blue Jackets:* RyanOhReally*
Dallas Stars: *Habs76*
Detroit Red Wings: *[X]Pop147258[X]* *[X]Nhl Nhl[X]* *Auto'd*
Edmonton Oilers: *showjaxx*
Florida Panthers: *Stud Muffin*
Los Angeles Kings: *canwincup* *
Minnesota Wild: *[X]Divine Wind[X]* *dathockeydoe*
Montreal Canadiens: *hoc123*
Nashville Predators: *Yarice*
New Jersey Devils: *Rebuild the Rebuild*
New York Islanders: *Gino McSnipesss*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *edguy*
Philadelphia Flyers: *pmwlker*
Pittsburgh Penguins:* rmartin65*
San Jose Sharks: *SJSharks39*
St. Louis Blues: *AaronMK* *
Tampa Bay Lightning: *Mozesmadness*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Noah*
Vancouver Canucks: *canucks10*
Washington Capitals: *Tedeward*
Winnipeg Jets: *Jetabre*


Happy Drafting!!! 


*Round 1*
1. Buffalo Sabres: *C: Connor McDavid, Erie/OHL*
2. Edmonton Oilers: *C: Jack Eichel, Boston University/NCAA*
3. Dallas Stars (via Carolina): *D: Noah Hanifin, Boston College/NCAA*
4. Arizona Coyotes: *C: Mitchell Marner, London/OHL*
5. Ottawa Senators (via Columbus): *C: Dylan Strome, Erie/OHL*
6. Toronto Maple Leafs: *LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL*
7. New Jersey Devils: *RW: Timo Meier, Halifax/QMJHL*
8. Columbus Blue Jackets (via Ottawa): *D: Zachary Werenski, U. of Michigan/NCAA*
9. Colorado Avalanche: *D: Ivan Provorov, Brandon/WHL*
10. Philadelphia Flyers: *D: Oliver Kylington, AIK/Allsvenskan*
11. Dallas Stars: *C: Pavel Zacha, Sarnia/OHL*
12. Los Angeles Kings: *C: Mathew Barzal, Seattle/WHL*
13. Florida Panthers: *LW: Evgeni Svechnikov, Cape Breton/QMJHL*
14. Los Angeles Kings (via Minnesota): *RW: Mikko Rantanen, TPS/SM-Liiga*
15. Vancouver Canucks: *D: Jeremy Roy, Sherbrooke/QMJHL*
16. San Jose Sharks: *C: Nick Merkley, Kelowna/WHL*
17. Boston Bruins: *D: Brandon Carlo, Tri-City/WHL*
18. Calgary Flames: *RW: Daniel Sprong, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
19. Winnipeg Jets: *LW: Kyle Connor, Youngstown/USHL*
20. Philadelphia Flyers (via Washington): *C: Travis Konecny, Ottawa/OHL*
21. Tampa Bay Lightning (via New York Rangers): *C: Jansen Harkins, Prince George/WHL*
22. Edmonton Oilers (via Pittsburgh): *C: Colin White, USNTDP/USHL*
23. Chicago Blackhawks: *LW: Paul Bittner, Portland/WHL*
24. Buffalo Sabres (via New York Islanders): *D: Jakub Zboril, Saint John/QMJHL*
25. Detroit Red Wings: *D: Thomas Chabot, Saint John/QMJHL*
26. Montreal Canadiens: *LW: Anthony Beauvillier, Shawnigan/QMJHL*
27. Winnipeg Jets (via St. Louis from Buffalo): *RW: Brock Boeser, Waterloo/USHL*
28. Montreal Canadiens (via Anaheim from Dallas): *D: Rasmus Andersson, Barrie/OHL*
29. New York Islanders (via Tampa Bay): *RW: Jeremy Bracco, USNTDP/USHL*
30. Vancouver Canucks (via Nashville): *LW: Jake DeBrusk, Swift Current/WHL*

*Round 2*
31. Buffalo Sabres: *C: Filip Chlapik, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
32. Edmonton Oilers: *D: Matthew Spencer, Peterborough/OHL*
33. Los Angeles Kings (via Carolina): *C: Thomas Novak, Waterloo/USHL*
34. Arizona Coyotes: *D: Nicolas Meloche, Baie-Comeau/QMJHL*
35. Columbus Blue Jackets: *C: Alexander Dergachev, SKA-1946 St. Petersburg/MHL*
36. Columbus Blue Jackets (via Toronto from Los Angeles): *D: Noah Juulsen, Everett/WHL*
37. Chicago Blackhawks (via New Jersey): *LW: Jordan Greenway, USNTDP/USHL*
38. Ottawa Senators: *D: Ryan Pilon, Brandon/WHL*
39. Colorado Avalanche: *C: Blake Speers, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
40. Boston Bruins (via Philadelphia from New York Islanders): *C: Nicolas Roy, Chicoutimi/QMJHL*
41. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Dallas from Ottawa, San Jose, New York Islanders): *RW: Jens Looke, Brynas/SHL*
42. Carolina Hurricanes (via Los Angeles): *RW: Nikita Korostelev, Sarnia/OHL*
43. Boston Bruins (via Florida): *LW: Filip Ahl, HV71 J20/SuperElit*
44. Anaheim Ducks (via Minnesota from Los Angeles): *G: MacKenzie Blackwood, Barrie/OHL*
45. Nashville Predators (via Vancouver): *C: Joel Eriksson-Ek, Farjestad/SHL*
46. Toronto Maple Leafs (via San Jose): *D: Mitchell Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL*
47. Boston Bruins: *D: Gabriel Carlsson, Linkoping/SuperElit*
48. Calgary Flames: *D: Vince Dunn, Niagara/OHL*
49. Winnipeg Jets: *LW: Roope Hintz, Ilves/SM-Liiga*
50. Washington Capitals: *D: Jesper Lindgren, MODO J20/SuperElit*
51. Los Angeles Kings (via New York Rangers): *RW: Christian Fischer, USNTDP/USHL*
52. Pittsburgh Penguins: *RW: Denis Gurianov, Ladia Togliatti/MHL*
53. Chicago Blackhawks: *G: Matej Tomek, Topeka/NAHL*
54. New Jersey Devils (via Chicago)(_Compensentory_): *D: Erik Cernak, HC Kosice/Slovakia*
55. Buffalo Sabres (via New York Islanders): *D: Jacob Larsson, Frolunda J20/SuperElit*
56. Detroit Red Wings: *D: Guillaume Brisebois, Acadie-Bathurst/QMJHL*
57. Washington Capitals (via Montreal from Nashville): *C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson, Omaha/USHL*
58. St. Louis Blues: *RW: Michael Spacek, HC Pardubice/Czech*
59. New Jersey Devils (via Anaheim): *G: Ilya Samsonov, Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk/MHL*
60. New York Rangers (via Tampa Bay): *LW: Dmytro Timashov, Quebec/QMJHL*
61. Carolina Hurricanes (via Nashville from Anaheim, Los Angeles): *D: Brendan Guhle, Prince Albert/WHL*

*Round 3*
62. Washington Capitals (via Buffalo): *C: Fredrik Forsberg, Leksand/SHL*
63. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Edmonton from Anaheim): *C: Adam Musil, Red Deer/WHL*
64. Carolina Hurricanes: *C: Glenn Gawdin, Swift Current/WHL*
65. Arizona Coyotes: *RW: Zachary Senyshyn, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
66. Columbus Blue Jackets: *LW: Dennis Yan, Shawinigan/QMJHL*
67. Toronto Maple Leafs: *C: Nathan Noel, Saint John/QMHJL*
68. New Jersey Devils: *D: Jonas Siegenthaler, ZSC/NLA*
69. Edmonton Oilers (via Ottawa): *C: Yakov Trenin, Gatineau/QMJHL*
70. Colorado Avalanche: *LW: Austin Wagner, Regina/WHL*
71. Columbus Blue Jackets (via Philadelphia): *RW: Gabriel Gagne, Victoriaville/QMJHL*
72. Boston Bruins (via Dallas): *LW: Ryan Gropp, Seattle/WHL*
73. New York Rangers (via Los Angeles): *C: Jack Roslovic, USNTDP/USHL*
74. Nashville Predators (via Florida from New York Islanders, Philadelphia, Washington): *D: Alexandre Carrier, Gatineau/QMJHL*
75. Arizona Coyotes (via Minnesota): *RW: Robin Kovacs, AIK/Allsvenskan*
76. Anaheim Ducks (via Vancouver): *G: Daniel Vladar, HC Kladno/Czech2*
77. Philadelphia Flyers (via San Jose): *LW: Jesse Gabrielle, Regina/WHL*
78. Boston Bruins: *D: Loik Leveille, Cape Breton/QMJHL*
79. Calgary Flames: *D: Thomas Schemitsch, Owen Sound/OHL*
80. Minnesota Wild (via Winnipeg): *LW: Brendan Warren, USNTDP/USHL*
81. Washington Capitals: *LW: Sebastian Aho, Karpat/SM-Liiga*
82. New York Rangers: *D: Travis Dermott, Erie/OHL*
83. Florida Panthers (via Pittsburgh): *RW: Radovan Bondra, HC Kosice/Slovakia*
84. New Jersey Devils (via Chicago): *RW: Kay Schweri, Sherbrooke/QMJHL*
85. Ottawa Senators (via New York Islanders from Carolina, Los Angeles, New York Rangers): *G: Callum Booth, Quebec/QMJHL*
86. Columbus Blue Jackets (via Detroit): *D: Parker Wotherspoon, Tri-City/WHL*
87. Montreal Canadiens: *LW: Graham Knott, Niagara/OHL*
88. St. Louis Blues: *G: Denis Godla, HC Slovan Bratislava/KHL*
89. Anaheim Ducks: *C: Julius Nattinen, JYP/SM-Liiga*
90. Tampa Bay Lightning: *D: Sebastian Aho, Skelleftea/SHL*
91. San Jose Sharks (via Nashville): *C: Dante Salituro, Ottawa/OHL*

*Round 4*
92. Buffalo Sabres: *C: Mitchell Stephens, Saginaw/OHL*
93. Edmonton Oilers: *D: Gustav Bouramman, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
94. Carolina Hurricanes: *LW: Adam Marsh, Saint John/QMJHL*
95. Washington Capitals (via Arizona): *C: Aleksi Saarela, Assat/SM-Liiga*
96. Washington Capitals (via Columbus from Philadelphia): *G: Felix Sandstrom, Brynas J20/SuperElit*
97. Toronto Maple Leafs: *D: Kyle Capobianco, Sudbury/OHL*
98. New Jersey Devils: *LW: Erik Foley, Cedar Rapids/USHL*
99. Columbus Blue Jackets (via Ottawa): *RW: Conor Garland, Moncton/QMJHL*
100. Toronto Maple Leafs (via Colorado): *C: Hayden McCool, Windsor/OHL*
101. Philadelphia Flyers: *D: Joseph Cecconi, Muskegon/USHL*
102. Montreal Canadiens (via Dallas): *LW: Andrew Mangiapane, Barrie/OHL*
103. Carolina Hurricanes (via Los Angeles): *D: Andrew Nielsen, Lethbridge/WHL*
104. Florida Panthers: *RW: Tyson Baillie, Kelowna/WHL*
105. Minnesota Wild: *RW: David Kase, KLH Chomutov/Czech2*
106. Vancouver Canucks: *LW: Kirill Kaprizov, Metallurg Novokuznetsk/KHL*
107. Nashville Predators (via San Jose): *LW: Alexander Sharov, Lada Togliatti/KHL*
108. Boston Bruins: *LW: AJ Greer, Boston University/NCAA*
109. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Calgary from San Jose, New York Islanders): *LW: Pavel Karnaukhov, Calgary/WHL*
110. Winnipeg Jets: *RW: Keegan Kolesar, Seattle/WHL*
111. Washington Capitals: *C: Anthony Richard, Val-d'Or/QMJHL*
112. New York Rangers: *C: Cooper Marody, Sioux Falls/USHL*
113. Pittsburgh Penguins: *C: Troy Terry, USNTDP/USHL*
114. Chicago Blackhawks: *D: Simon Bourque, Rimouski/QMJHL*
115. Tampa Bay Lightning (via New York Islanders): *D: Ethan Bear, Seattle/WHL*
116. Detroit Red Wings: *D: Olivier Galipeau, Val-d'Or/QMJHL*
117. Washington Capitals (via Montreal): *D: Ryan Zuhlsdorf, Sioux City/USHL*
118. St. Louis Blues: *RW: Jiri Fronk, Cedar Rapids/USHL*
119. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Anaheim): *D: Vladislav Gavrikov, Lokomotiv Yaroslavl/KHL*
120. Tampa Bay Lightning: *D: Caleb Jones, USNTDP/USHL*
121. Dallas Stars (via Nashville from Montreal): *D: Dmitri Yudin, SKA St. Petersburg/KHL*

*Round 5*
122. Buffalo Sabres: *D: John Marino, South Shore/USPHL Premier*
123. Edmonton Oilers: *D: Yegor Rykov, SKA-1946 St. Petersburg/MHL*
124. Carolina Hurricanes: *LW: Samuel Dove-McFalls, Saint John/QMJHL*
125. Arizona Coyotes: *G: Adam Werner, Farjestad J20/SuperElit*
126. Columbus Blue Jackets: *C: Brent Gates, Green Bay/USHL*
127. Toronto Maple Leafs: *D: Lukas Bengtsson, Mora/Allsvenskan*
128. St. Louis Blues (via New Jersey): *C: Nikita Pavlychev, Des Moines/USHL*
129. New York Rangers (via Ottawa): *D: Sami Niku, JYP/SM-Liiga*
130. Montreal Canadiens (via Colorado): *C: Tyler Soy, Victoria/WHL*
131. Philadelphia Flyers: *LW: Karch Bachman, Culver Academy/HIGH-IN*
132. Montreal Canadiens (via Dallas): *C: Denis Malgin, ZSC/NLA*
133. Carolina Hurricanes (via Los Angeles): *LW: Grayson Pawlenchuk, Red Deer/WHL*
134. Florida Panthers: *D: Christian Jaros, Asploven/Allsvenskan*
135. Minnesota Wild: *D: Casey Fitzgerald, USNTDP/USHL*
136. Vancouver Canucks: *C: Brett McKenzie, North Bay/OHL*
137. New York Rangers (via San Jose from Ottawa): *D: Veeti Vainio, Blues U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
138. Montreal Canadiens (via Boston from Dallas): *D: Jeremy Lauzon, Rouyn-Noranda/QMJHL*
139. Calgary Flames: *C: Alexandre Goulet, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
140. Minnesota Wild (via Winnipeg): *C: Pius Suter, Guelph/OHL*
141. Washington Capitals: *C: Gustaf Franzen, Kitchener/OHL*
142. Vancouver Canucks (via New York Rangers): *D: Jan Scotka, HC Pardubice/Czech*
143. Pittsburgh Penguins: *D: Chris Martenet, London/OHL*
144. Chicago Blackhawks: *D: Jason Bell, Saint John/QMJHL*
145. San Jose Sharks (via New York Islanders): *G: Samuel Montembeault, Blainville-Boisbriand/QMJHL*
146. Detroit Red Wings: *C: Brad Morrison, Prince George/WHL*
147. Florida Panthers (via Montreal): *C: Alexander True, Seattle/WHL*
148. Boston Bruins (via St. Louis): *D: Tyler Brown, Moose Jaw/WHL*
149. Anaheim Ducks: *RW: Matt Luff, Belleville/OHL*
150. Tampa Bay Lightning: *LW: Petrus Palmu, Owen Sound/OHL*
151. Nashville Predators: *RW: Matt Schmalz, Sudbury/OHL*

*Round 6*
152. Buffalo Sabres: *C: Kevin Stenlund, HV71 J20/SuperElit*
153. Edmonton Oilers: *G: Ales Stezka, HC Benatky nad Jizerou/Czech2*
154. Los Angeles Kings (via Carolina): *D: Tate Olson, Prince George/WHL*
155. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Arizona): *LW: Vladimir Tkachev, Quebec/QMJHL*
156. Columbus Blue Jackets: *C: Jared Bethune, Prince George/WHL*
157. Toronto Maple Leafs: *G: Adin Hill, Portland/WHL*
158. New Jersey Devils: *C: Giorgio Estephan, Lethbrdge/WHL*
159. Pittsburgh Penguins (via Ottawa from Winnipeg, Carolina): *C: Marcus Vela, Langley/BCHL*
160. Toronto Maple Leafs (via Colorado): *D: Austin Strand, Red Deer/WHL*
161. Philadelphia Flyers: RW: *Taggart Corriveau, Westminster/HIGH-CT*
162. Dallas Stars: *D: Scott Allan, Lethbridge/WHL*
163. Chicago Blackhawks (via Los Angeles): *C: Cameron Hughes, U. of Wisconsin/NCAA*
164. Florida Panthers: *G: Veini Vehvilainen, JYP-Akatemia/Mestis*
165. Minnesota Wild:* C: Jacob Jaremko, Elk River/HIGH-MN*
166. Vancouver Canucks: *D: Joe Gatenby, Kelowna/WHL*
167. San Jose Sharks: *D: Artem Volkov, HK MVD Jr./MHL*
168. St. Louis (via Boston): *D: Dennis Gilbert, Chicago/USHL*
169. Calgary Flames: *C: Reid Gardiner, Prince Albert/WHL*
170. Winnipeg Jets: *D: Joni Tuulola, HPK/SM-Liiga*
171. Nashville Predators (via Washington): *C: Jean-Christophe Beaudin, Rouyn-Noranda/QMJHL*
172. Florida Panthers (via New York Rangers): *C: Cameron Askew, Moncton/QMJHL*
173. Pittsburgh Penguins: *D: Nicholas Boka, USNTDP/USHL*
174. Chicago Blackhawks: *D: Chaz Reddekopp, Victoria/WHL*
175. New York Islanders: *D: Jarett Meyer, Owen Sound/OHL*
176. Detroit Red Wings: *C: David Cotton, Cushing Academy/HIGH-MA*
177. Montreal Canadiens: *C: Dryden Hunt, Regina/WHL*
178. St. Louis Blues: *D: Lucas Carlsson, Brynas J20/SuperElit*
179. Anaheim Ducks: *C: Chase Pearson, Youngstown/USHL*
180. Tampa Bay Lightning: *D: Devante Stephens, Kelowna/WHL*
181. Columbus Blue Jackets (via Nashville): *LW: Roman Dymacek, HC Kometa Brno U20/Czech U20*

*Round 7*
182. Winnipeg Jets (via Buffalo): *C: Tim McGauley, Brandon/WHL*
183. Edmonton Oilers: *G: Matthew Jurusik, Janesville/NAHL*
184. Pittsburgh Penguins (via Carolina): *C: Trent Fox, Belleville/OHL*
185. Arizona Coyotes: *D: Adam Parsells, Wausau West/HIGH-WI*
186. Columbus Blue Jackets: *RW: Kameron Kielly, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
187. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Columbus): *LW: Blake Clarke, Saginaw/OHL*
188. Los Angeles Kings (via New Jersey): *D: Jake Massie, Kimball Union/HIGH-NH*
189. New York Rangers (via Ottawa): *C: Lukas Vejdemo, Djurgarden J20/SuperElit*
190. Colorado Avalanche: *LW: Wyatt Sloboshan, Saskatoon/WHL*
191. Philadelphia Flyers: *RW: Nick Betz, Erie/OHL*
192. Dallas Stars: *RW: Noah Zilbert, Moncton/QMJHL*
193. Los Angeles Kings: *D: Grant Gabriele, USNTDP/USHL*
194. New York Rangers (via Florida): *C: Luke Philp, Kootenay/WHL*
195. Minnesota Wild: *G: Michael McNiven, Owen Sound/OHL*
196. Minnesota Wild (via Vancouver from Tampa Bay): *D: Brien Diffley, Boston University/NCAA*
197. Toronto Maple Leafs (via San Jose): *G: Ben Blacker, Cedar Rapids/USHL*
198. Boston Bruins: *LW: Robert Lantosi, Vasteras J20/SuperElit*
199. Calgary Flames: *G: Logan Halladay, Bloomington/USHL*
200. Winnipeg Jets: *D: Ryan Shea, Boston College H.S./HIGH-MA*
201. Winnipeg Jets (via Washington): *D: Philippe Myers, Rouyn-Noranda/QMJHL*
202. Tampa Bay Lightning (via New York Rangers): *D: David Henley, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
203. Pittsburgh Penguins: *C: Christopher Mastomaki, Vasteras/Allvenskan*
204. Chicago Blackhawks: *G: Maxim Tretiak, Krasnaya Armiya Moskva/MHL*
205. New York Islanders: *D: Connor Schlichting, Sarnia/OHL*
206. Detroit Red Wings: *RW: Lukas Jasek, HC Trinec/Czech*
207. Washington Capitals (via Montreal): *D: Jack Sadek, Lakeville North/HIGH-MN*
208. New York Rangers (via St. Louis from New Jersey, Florida): *RW: Spencer Smallman, Saint John/QMJHL*
209. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Anaheim): *D: Michael Fora, Kamloops/WHL*
210. Philadelphia Flyers (via Tampa Bay from New York Islanders, San Jose): *D: Connor Hobbs, Regina/WHL*
211. Nashville Predators: *D: Stephen Desrocher, Oshawa/OHL*


*NHL CSS MIDTERM RANKINGS*
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=749385

* = Indicates 1 auto warning.
** = Indicates 2 auto and GM replacement
_Auto'd_ = Self explanatory


----------



## Joey Bones

*Trades Completed*
- *Trade 1:*
To Columbus: C: Patrik Berglund
To St. Louis: C: Matt Calvert

- *Trade 2:*
To San Jose: RW: Craig Smith, LW/RW: Eric Nystrom, D: Ryan Ellis, 2015 3rd (#91- C: Dante Salituro)
To Nashville: D: Brent Burns, C/LW: James Sheppard

- *Trade 3:*
To San Jose: D: Jared Cowen, RW: Alex Chiasson, 2015 2nd (#41- RW: Jens Looke *[X]*), 2016 2nd
To Ottawa: D: Marc-Edouard Vlasic, 2015 5th (#137- D: Veeti Vainio *[X]*)

- *Trade 4:*
To San Jose: G: James Reimer
To Toronto: 2015 2nd (#46- D: Mitchell Vande Sompel), 2015 7th (#197- G: Ben Blacker), 2016 3rd

- *Trade 5:*
To Winnipeg: RW: Jason Pominville, D: Marco Scandella
To Minnesota: D: Dustin Byfuglien, 2015 3rd (#80- LW: Brendan Warren), 2015 5th (#140- C: Pius Suter)

- *Trade 6:*
To Anaheim: D: Andy Greene
To New Jersey: C/RW: Andrew Cogliano, 2015 2nd (#59- G: Ilya Samsonov)

- *Trade 7:*
To Anaheim: 2015 2nd (#61- D: Brendan Guhle *[X]*)
To Nashville: D: Ben Lovejoy

- *Trade 8:*
To Toronto: LW/RW: Viktor Stalberg, LW/RW: Kevin Fiala, D: Jack Dougherty, 2016 1st
To Nashville: RW: Phil Kessel, 2016 3rd

- *Trade 9:*
To Nashville: D: Kevin Connauton
To Columbus: D: Victor Bartley, 2015 6th (#181- LW: Roman Dymacek)

- *Trade 10:*
To San Jose: C: Michael Latta
To Washington: C/LW: Andrew Desjardins

- *Trade 11:*
To Columbus: 2015 1st (#8- D: Zachary Werenski), 2015 4th (#99- RW: Conor Garland)
To Ottawa: 2015 1st (#5- C: Dylan Strome)

- *Trade 12:*
To Boston: C/RW: Rocco Grimaldi, D: Alex Petrovic, 2015 2nd (#43- LW: Filip Ahl)
To Florida: LW: Milan Lucic

- *Trade 13:*
To Columbus: C: Dakota Joshua
To Toronto: LW/RW: Cam Atkinson, 2015 7th (#187- LW: Blake Clark)

- *Trade 14:*
To San Jose: C: Chris Kelly, LW: Daniel Paille, C: Alexander Khokhlachev, D: Dougie Hamilton
To Boston: C: Joe Thornton ($1.35M retained), D: Justin Braun

- *Trade 15:*
To St. Louis: LW: Martin Erat
To Arizona: C: Vladimir Sobotka

- *Trade 16:*
To Dallas: D: Justin Faulk, 2015 1st (#3- D: Noah Hanifin)
To Carolina: C: Tyler Seguin, D: John Klingberg, D: Ludwig Bystrom, 2016 3rd

- *Trade 17:*
To Minnesota: C: Mike Richards, D: Drew Doughty, 2016 3rd
To Los Angeles: LW/RW: Nino Niederreiter, D: Matt Dumba, D: Jared Spurgeon, 2015 1st (#14- RW: Mikko Rantanen), 2015 2nd (#44- G: Mackenzie Blackwood *[X]*), 2016 1st

- *Trade 18:*
To Dallas: D: Sami Vatanen, G: John Gibson, 2015 1st (#28- D: Rasmus Andersson *[X]*)
To Anaheim: LW: Jamie Benn, LW/RW: Valeri Nichushkin

- *Trade 19:*
To Anaheim: C: Jeff Carter, 2015 2nd (#44- G: Mackenzie Blackwood)
To Los Angeles: LW/RW: Jakob Silfverberg, D: Shea Theodore, 2015 2nd (#61- D: Brendan Guhle *[X]*), 2016 1st

- *Trade 20:*
To San Jose: C/RW: Josh Ho-Sang, C: Anders Lee
To NYI: LW: Patrick Marleau, 2015 2nd (#41- RW: Jens Looke *[X]*)

- *Trade 21:*
To Montreal: D: Mike Green, G: Vitek Vanecek
To Washington: 2015 4th (#117- D: Ryan Zuhlsdorf), 2015 7th (#207- D: Jack Sadek)

- *Trade 22:*
To Montreal: LW/RW: Taylor Beck, 2015 4th (#121- D: Dmitri Yudin*[X]*)
To Nashville: C: David Desharnais ($500k retained), 2015 2nd (#57- C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson *[X]*)

- *Trade 23:*
To NYI: D: Brayden Coburn
To Philadelphia: LW/RW: Michael Grabner, D: Scott Mayfield, 2015 3rd (#74- D: Alexandre Carrier*[X]*)

- *Trade 24:*
To Dallas: RW: Justin Williams, LW: Dwight King, LW: Kyle Clifford
To Los Angeles: C: Jason Spezza ($500k retained), 2016 5th

- *Trade 25:*
To Colorado: D: Dion Phaneuf ($1.75M retained)
To Toronto: D: Nick Holden, 2015 4th (#100- C: Hayden McCool), 2015 6th (#160- D: Austin Strand), 2016 1st

- *Trade 26:*
To NYI: C: Jordan Staal
To Carolina: LW/RW: Nikolai Kulemin, LW/RW: Sebastian Collberg, D: Adam Pelech, 2015 3rd (#85- G: Callum Booth*[X]*)

- *Trade 27:*
To Carolina: LW/RW: Valentin Zykov, D: Roland McKeown, 2015 2nd (#61- D: Brendan Guhle)
To Los Angeles: LW: Jeff Skinner, 2015 3rd (#85- G: Callum Booth*[X]*)

- *Trade 28:*
To NYI: C/RW: Joe Pavelski, RW: Tommy Wingels, 2015 4th (#109- LW: Pavel Karnaukhov*[X]*)
To San Jose: C/RW: Ryan Strome, LW/RW: Matt Martin, D: Calvin de Haan, 2015 7th (#210)

- *Trade 29:*
To Dallas: C: Lars Eller, LW/RW: Jiri Sekac
To Montreal: RW: Colton Sceviour, 2015 1st (#28- D: Rasmus Andersson), 2015 4th (#102- LW: Andrew Mangiapane)

- *Trade 30:*
To Boston: C: Vernon Fiddler, RW: Brett Ritchie, C/LW: Jason Dickinson, 2015 3rd (#72- LW: Ryan Gropp)
To Dallas: C: David Krejci, C/RW: Craig Cunningham, 2015 5th (#138- D: Jeremy Lauzon *[X]*)

- *Trade 31:*
To Washington: D: Robert Hagg, 2015 3rd (#74- D: Alexandre Carrier*[X]*), 2015 4th (#96- G: Felix Sandstrom)
To Philadelphia: 2015 1st (#20- C: Travis Konecny)

- *Trade 32:*
To NYI: LW/RW: Brett Connolly, 2015 1st (#29- RW: Jeremy Bracco)
To Tampa Bay: LW/RW: Cal Clutterbuck, 2015 2nd (#41- RW: Jens Looke), 2015 4th (#109- LW: Pavel Karnaukhov), 2015 4th (#115- D: Ethan Bear)

- *Trade 33:*
To Vancouver: 2015 1st (#30- LW: Jake DeBrusk)
To Nashville: LW: Chris Higgins, 2015 2nd (#45- C: Joel Eriksson-Ek)

- *Trade 34:*
To Buffalo: D: Patrick Wiercioch
To Ottawa: C: Johan Larsson

- *Trade 35:*
To St. Louis: D: Matt Bartkowski, 2015 6th (#168- D: Dennis Gilbert)
To Boston: LW/RW: Magnus Paajarvi, 2015 5th (#148- D: Tyler Brown)

- *Trade 36:*
To Washington: 2015 2nd (#57- C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson)
To Nashville: D: Tyler Lewington, 2015 3rd (#74- D: Alexandre Carrier), 2015 6th (#171- C: Jean-Christophe Beaudin)

- *Trade 37:*
To Los Angeles: 2015 2nd (#33- C: Thomas Novak), 2015 6th (#154- D: Tate Olson)
To Carolina: 2015 2nd (#42- RW: Nikita Korostelev), 2015 4th (#103- D: Andrew Nielsen), 2015 5th (#133- LW: Grayson Pawlenchuk)

- *Trade 38:*
To New Jersey: 2015 2nd (#54- D: Erik Cernak), 2015 3rd (#84- RW: Kay Schweri)
To Chicago: 2015 2nd (#37- LW: Jordan Greenway)

- *Trade 39:*
To NYR: 2015 3rd (#73- C: Jack Roslovic), 2015 3rd (#85- G: Callum Booth*[X]*)
To Los Angeles: 2015 2nd (#51- RW: Christian Fischer)

- *Trade 40:*
To Boston: RW: Jared Boll
To Columbus: D: Maxim Chudinov

- *Trade 41:*
To NYR: 2015 5th (#129- D: Sami Niku), 2015 5th (#137- D: Veeti Vainio), 2015 7th (#189- C: Lukas Vejdemo)
To Ottawa: 2015 3rd (#85- G: Callum Booth)

- *Trade 42:*
To Montreal: 2015 5th (#132- C: Denis Malgin), 2015 5th (#138- D: Jeremy Lauzon)
To Dallas: 2015 4th (#121- D: Dmitri Yudin)

- *Trade 43:*
To Carolina: C: Jean-Sebastien Dea
To Pittsburgh: 2015 6th (#159- C: Marcus Vela), 2015 7th (#184- C: Trent Fox)

- *Trade 44:*
To NYR: 2015 7th (#194- C: Luke Philp), 2015 7th (#208- RW: Spencer Smallman)
To Florida: 2015 6th (#172- C: Cameron Askew)

- *Trade 45:*
To San Jose: D: Brandon Manning
To Philadelphia: 2015 7th (#210- D: Connor Hobbs), 2016 6th


----------



## Joey Bones

*Signings*
*Anaheim:* LW/RW: Jakob Silfverberg (2y/$1.7M, $850k per), LW: Matt Beleskey (2y/$4M, $2M per), D: Francois Beauchemin (3y/$11.25M, $3.75M per)

*Arizona:*

*Boston:*

*Buffalo:*

*Calgary:*

*Carolina:*

*Chicago:* C: Marcus Kruger (2y/$3.8M, $1.9M per), D: Klas Dahlback (1y/$575k, $575k per)

*Colorado:*

*Columbus:* C/RW: Mark Letestu (3y/$6M, $2M per), RW: Jack Skille (1y/$750k, $750k per), G: Curtis McElhinney (2y/$1.5M, $750k per), C: Patrik Berglund (1y/$3M, $3M per), 

*Dallas:*

*Detroit:* RW: Teemu Pulkkinen (3y/$3M, $1M per), LW/RW: Gustav Nyquist (5y/$25M, $5M per), RW: Tomas Jurco (3y/$4M, $1.33M per), D: Brendan Smith (4y/$5M, $1.25M per)

*Edmonton:*

*Florida:*

*Los Angeles:*

*Minnesota:*

*Montreal:*

*Nashville:*C: Mike Fisher (2y/$8.4M, $4.2M per), C: Mike Ribeiro (2y/$8.4M, $4.2M per), C/LW: Colin Wilson (4y/$12M, $3M per), C/LW: James Sheppard (1y/$1.5M, $1.5M per), C/RW: Calle Jarnkrok (Qualified), LW: Gabriel Bourque (Qualified), LW/RW: Taylor Beck (Qualified), D: Anthony Bitetto (Qualified), D: Taylor Aronson (Qualified), LW/RW: Austin Watson (Qualified), G: Marek Mazanec (Qualified), G: Magnus Hellburg (Qualified), RW: Zach Budish (Qualified)

*New Jersey:*

*New York I:*

*New York R:*

*Ottawa:* D: Marc Methot (5y/$25M, $5M per), C/RW: Jean-Gabriel Pageau (2y/$2M, $1M per), C/RW: Mika Zibanejad (4y/$12M, $3M per), RW: Mark Stone (4y/$12M, $3M per), C/LW: Mike Hoffman (4y/$12M, $3M per), RW: Erik Condra (1y/$1.5M, $1.5M per)

*Philadelphia:* C/LW: Pierre-Edouard Bellemare (1y/$650k, $650k per), C/RW: Ryan White (1y/$650k, $650k per), D: Michael Del Zotto (2y/$2.8M, $1.4M per), G: Rob Zepp (1y/$650k, $650k per), D: Brandon Manning (Qualified), LW: Marcel Noebels (Qualified), D: Erik Gustafsson (Qualified), RW: Jason Akeson (Qualified)

*Pittsburgh:*

*San Jose:* D: Brendan Dillon (5y/$12.5M, $2.5M per), C/RW: Melker Karlsson (3y/$3.75M, $1.25M per), LW: Tye McGinn (2y/$2M, $1M per), RW: Daniil Tarasov (Qualified), G: Troy Grosenick (Qualified), C/LW: Freddie Hamilton (Qualified), D: Konrad Abeltshauser (Qualified), RW: Eriah Hayes (Qualified), LW/RW: Petter Emanuelsson (Qualified)

*St. Louis:*

*Tampa Bay:*

*Toronto:*

*Vancouver:*

*Washington:*

*Winnipeg:*


----------



## Joey Bones

*As I was making the draft order, the New York Islanders GM withdrew so I need a new GM (preferably someone who isn't already playing) to take part. Please PM me asap. If I don't get one by say tomorrow night, someone who has a team could take a 2nd one. First come first serve!

The start of the draft will be Saturday at noon so GM's can mull over last minute signings and trades.

Also if you posted any signings and trades in the sign up thread, I didn't count them. Please post them here so they could count.

Thanks guys and now let's have some fun!!!! *


----------



## RyanOhReally

announcement:

Columbus:
Matt Calvert

For

Blues:
Patrik Berglund

On The Block:
Cam Atkinson
Nathan Horton
Artem Anisimov
Sonny Milano
Oliver Bjorkstrand
(1) 5th Overall

Looking For:
Top 2/4 RHD
#1 RW

Re-Signed:
Mark Letestu, 3/6.00, 2.00
Jack Skille 1/0.750, 0.75
Curtis McElhinney, 2/1.5, 0.75
Patrik Berglund 1/3.00, 3.00

Released:
Jordan Leopold
Brian Gibbons
Cody Goloubef

We will be naming Nick Foligno our Captain heading into the 2015-2016 Season

Boone Jenner (0.9) - Ryan Johansen {A} (4.0) - Nathan Horton (5.3)
Nick Foligno {C} (5.5) - Brandon Dubinsky {A} (5.850) - Scott Hartnell (4.75)
Patrik Berglund (3.0) - Artem Anisimov (3.25) - Alexander Wennberg (0.9)
Kerby Rychel (0.9) - Mark Letestu (2.0) - Jeremy Morin (0.8)
Corey Tropp (0.625) - Jack Skille (0.75)

Jack Johnson (4.3) - James Wisniewski (5.5)
Ryan Murray (0.9) - Fedor Tyutin (4.5)
Kevin Connauton (0.6) - David Savard (1.3)
Dalton Prout (1.0)

Sergei Bobrovsky (7.4)
Curtis McElhenney (0.75)

Salary - 63.4
Cap - 73
Cap Room - 9.6


----------



## Yarice

@ Craig Smith + Ryan Ellis + Eric Nystrom + pick #90
@ Brent Burns + James Sheppard


----------



## SJSharks72

Yarice said:


> @ Craig Smith + Ryan Ellis + Eric Nystrom + pick #90
> @ Brent Burns + James Sheppard




Confirm.

To 
Jared Cowen
Alex Chiasson
'15 DAL 2nd (41st)
'16 OTT 2nd

To 
Marc-Eduord Vlasic
'15 5th (136th)

To 
James Reimer

To 
'15 SJS 2nd (46th)
'16 SJS 3rd
'15 SJS 7th (196th)


*Signings*:
Brenden Dillon-2.5 million for 5 years	
Melker Karlsson-1.25 million for 3 years 
Tye McGinn-1 million for 2 years	

*Qualifying offers extended*
Daniil Tarasov
Troy Grosenick	
Freddie Hamilton	
Konrad Abeltshauser
Eriah Hayes	
Petter Emanuelsson

*On the block:*
Wingels
Thornton
Couture
Pavelski
Marleau
Nystrom
Brown
Scott
Braun
Hannan
Irwin
Niemi


----------



## Divine Wind

*Trade alert*

To : Jason Pominville + Marco Scandella
To : Dustin Byfuglien + 2015 3rd + 2015 5th


----------



## Flyerss

[FIELDSET=Roster]*

Patrick Maroon(2,000m) - Ryan Getzlaf(8,250m) - Corey Perry(8,625m)
Jamie Benn(5,250m) - Ryan Kesler(5,000m) - Jeff Carter(5,272m)
Matt Beleskey(2,000m) - Rickard Rakell(0,894m) - Kyle Palmieri(1,466m)
Devante Smith-Pelly(0,800m) - Nate Thompson(1,600m) - Rene Bourque(3,333m)
Emerson Etem(0,870m)


Cam Fowler(4,000m) - Andy Greene(5,000m)
Hampus Lindholm(0,894m) - Francois Beauchemin(3,750m)
Clayton Stoner(3,250m) - Mark Fistric(1,262m)

Frederik Andersen(1,150m)
Jason Labarbera(0,750m)

Cap: 73,000,000m
Cap payroll:66,345,000m
Cap Space:6,655,000m​*[/FIELDSET]

*Needs: looking to add a Top 4Dman, Top 6 winger*
 *resign:

Jakob Silfverberg 0.850m x2years (RFA)
Matt Beleskey 2m x 2years
Francois Beauchemin 3.75m x 3years*

*Picks:* MIN 2015 2nd, VAN 2015 3rd, ANA 2015 3rd,ANA 2015 5th.


*Trades:*
acquired Andy Greene for ANA 2015 2nd+Andrew Cogliano
acquired NSH 2nd round pick for Ben Lovejoy
acquired Jamie Benn for ANA 2015 1st, John Gibson,ANA 2015 6th.
acquired Valeri Nichushkin for Sami Vatanen
acquired Jeff Carter and MIN 2015 2nd for Jakob Silfverberg, Shea Theodore, NSH 2015 2nd, ANA 2016 1st.


----------



## Jetabre

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> *Trade alert*
> 
> To : Jason Pominville + Marco Scandella
> To : Dustin Byfuglien + 2015 3rd + 2015 5th




Confirm.


----------



## edguy

SJSharks39 said:


> To
> Jared Cowen
> Alex Chiasson
> '15 DAL 2nd (41st)
> '16 OTT 2nd
> 
> To
> Marc-Eduord Vlasic
> '15 5th (136th)




 confirm


----------



## edguy

also resign:

D	Marc Methot	5	$25,000,000
F	Jean-Gabriel Pageau	2	$2,000,000
F	Mika Zibanejad	4	$12,000,000
F	Mark Stone	4	$12,000,000
F	Mike Hoffman	4	$12,000,000
F	Erik Condra	1	$1,500,000


----------



## Flyerss

*Trade

Andy Greene


ANA 2015 2nd round pick
Andrew Cogliano
*​


----------



## Flyerss

*Trade

NSH 2015 2nd round pick


Ben Lovejoy
*​


----------



## Divine Wind

Nice blue line upgrade by the Ducks.


----------



## Noah

SJSharks39 said:


> To
> James Reimer
> 
> To
> '15 SJS 2nd (46th)
> '16 SJS 3rd
> '15 SJS 7th (196th)




Confirm.


----------



## Tedeward

*ON THE BLOCK:*

Laich
Chimera
Beagle
Latta
Green
Erskine
Peters

*IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT:*

Ward
Fehr
Brouwer

Looking for new middle 6 forwards, Picks, and Prospects


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Flyerss said:


> *Trade
> 
> Andy Greene
> 
> 
> ANA 2015 2nd round pick
> Andrew Cogliano
> *​




Confirm


----------



## IPreferPi

*Untouchables*:

OEL
Doan
Yandle
Murphy
Stone
Most prospects
Vitale 

*May move for a specific price*: Hanzal

*On the Block*:

Vermette
Erat
Michalek
Korpikoski 
Smith
Gagner
Moss 
Chipchura


----------



## jaleong

No one is untouchable, willing to make any deal.

Also willing to move down from 3rd overall, PM me any offers.


----------



## Pop147258

Detroit signs pulkinon to a 3 million over 3years contract
Signs Nyquist to a 25 million over 6 years
Signs jurco to a 4 million over 3years
Sign smith to 5 million over 4 years

Willing to trade all players looking for picks


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers

Resign the following-

PE Bellemare. 1yr 650 k
R White. 1 yr 650 k
M DelZotto. 2 yrs 1.4
R Zepp. 1yr 650k

Qualifying offers to 

B Manning
M Nobles
E Gustafson. If neccerrary to retain rights. Currently in KHL
J Akeson


B.Schenn (2.5) C.Giroux (8.25) J.Voracek (4.25)
M.Read (3.6) S.Coturier (1.75) W.Simmer 3.975)
M.Raffl (1.1) S.Laughton (863k) PE. Bellemare (650k)
RJ.Umb (4.6) V. Lecavailer (4.5) R.White (650k)
Z.Rinaldo (850k)

Streit (5.25) Coburn (4.5)
MacDonald (5.0) Grossman (3.5)
Schenn (3.6) Del Zotto (1.4)

Mason (4.1)
Zepp (650k)


Pronger (4.9)

Cap-73
Payroll-70.43
Space-2.57 Offseason

Pronger to LTIR 
Payroll-65.53
Space-7.47 In season



Block

Lecavailler
Umberger
Grossman
MacDonald
Streit
Coburn
Read
B Schenn
Rinaldo


Needs
Another first rounder 
2 round pick
left wing prospects
Goalie prospect

Willing to retain salary/ take a bad contract for another/ listen to all offers.


----------



## Yarice

Flyerss said:


> *Trade
> 
> NSH 2015 2nd round pick
> 
> 
> Ben Lovejoy
> *​




Confirm


----------



## Yarice

Big trade:

To 
Kevin Fiala
Jack Dougherty
Viktor Stalberg
 1st round pick in 2016

To 
Phil Kessel
 3rd round pick in 2016

A lot to give, Nashville going for it next year


----------



## Noah

Yarice said:


> Big trade:
> 
> To
> Kevin Fiala
> Jack Dougherty
> Viktor Stalberg
> 1st round pick in 2016
> 
> To
> Phil Kessel
> 3rd round pick in 2016
> 
> A lot to give, Nashville going for it next year




Confirm, let the rebuild begin.


----------



## Teemu

The Blackhawks re-sign F Marcus Kruger to a two-year 1.9M AAV contract and D Klas Dahlbeck to a one-year, one-way $575k contract. They also decline to qualify Drew Leblanc, Mac Carruth, and Viktor Svedberg.

$67.863M with 3 significant RFAs (35 contracts including RFAs)

Sharp (5.9)-Toews (10.5)-Kane (10.50)
Bickell (4)-Teravainen (0.925)-Hossa (5.233)
Versteeg (2.2)-Kruger (1.9)-Shaw (2)
Ross (0.637)-x-Smith (1.5)

Keith (5.551)-Seabrook (5.8)
Hjalmarsson (4.1)-Dahlbeck (0.575)
x-x

Crawford (6)
Raanta (0.75)

The Hawks are listening to offers for Brandon Saad, Bryan Bickell, and Patrick Sharp.


----------



## Yarice

Preds resigning
Mike Fisher 2 years/4,2 millions per year
Mike Ribeiro 2 years/4,2 millions per year
Colin Wilson 4 years/3 millions per year
James Sheppard 1 year/1,5 million

Qualifying offer to
Calle Jarnkrok (0,95)
Gabriel Bourque (0,9)
Taylor Beck (0,8)
Anthony Bitteto (0,75)
Taylor Aronsson
Austin Watson
Marek Mazanec
Magnus Hellberg
Zack Budish


Lineup for right now:
Filip Forsberg (1,461)-Mike Ribeiro (4,2)-Phil Kessel (8)
James Neal (5)-Mike Fisher (4,2)-Brent Burns (5,76)
Colin Wilson (3)-Calle Jarnkork (0,95)-Taylor Beck (0,8)
James Sheppard (1,5)-Paul Gaustad (3)-Gabriel Bourque (0,9)

Roman Josi (4)-Shea Weber (7,857)
Matthias Ekholm (1,038)-Seth Jones (3,225)
Victor Bartley (0,667)-Ben Lovejoy (1,1)
Anthony Bitteto (0,75)

Pekka Rinne (7)
Carter Hutton (0,725)

Cap hit:65,133

So I have a little less than 8 millions for my 2 last forward, and for UFA.


----------



## Joey Bones

are listening to offers for everyone except Stepan, Brassard, McDonagh, Hayes, and Lundqvist. PM me for interest.


----------



## Joey Bones

Yarice said:


> Big trade:
> 
> To
> Kevin Fiala
> Jack Dougherty
> Viktor Stalberg
> 1st round pick in 2016
> 
> To
> Phil Kessel
> 3rd round pick in 2016
> 
> A lot to give, Nashville going for it next year




I'm a little confused here, is this a three-way trade?


----------



## SJSharks72

Joey Bones said:


> I'm a little confused here, is this a three-way trade?




No I traded Toronto my '16 3rd in the Reimer deal


----------



## Joey Bones

SJSharks39 said:


> No I traded Toronto my '16 3rd in the Reimer deal




Oh I see. So your pick, that was sent to Toronto, is now sent to Nashville along with Kessel.


----------



## Joey Bones

I'll update the OP's later on tonight. Got a busy schedule ahead of me tonight, but keep the trades/signings coming!!


----------



## Yarice

To  
Kevin Connauton

To  
Victor Bartley
NSH 6th round pick in 2015


----------



## RyanOhReally

Yarice said:


> To
> Kevin Connauton
> 
> To
> Victor Bartley
> NSH 6th round pick in 2015




Confirmed


----------



## landy92mack29

Colorado

block:
everyone except landeskog/mackinnon/Duchene/varlamov/Johnson/bigras/bleackley/2015 1st


----------



## hi

Based on the pm's I've received the Oilers trade block is now:

*Draisaitl
Yakupov
Schultz
22nd overall
32nd overall*

Please pm with offers


----------



## Divine Wind

Doesn't Chicago have a compensatory pick in the 2nd round?


----------



## edguy

Trade Block:

Patrick Weircioch
Mark Boroweicki or Eric Gryba
Most Picks (Excluding 8th overall)
all Prospects


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!
To 
Michael Latta

To 
Andrew Desjardins
'15 5th


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to move into the 1st round somehow.  Listening offers to all!!


----------



## Joey Bones

*Reminder that the draft starts at noon!!!*


----------



## RyanOhReally

want to remind people that we are listening in on offers for the 5th Overall pick.


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  would like to announce a trade:

Columbus:
(1)5th Overall

For

Ottawa:
(1)8th Overall
(4)98th Overall


----------



## edguy

RyanOhReally said:


> The  would like to announce a trade:
> 
> Columbus:
> (1)5th Overall
> 
> For
> 
> Ottawa:
> (1)8th Overall
> (4)98th Overall




 agree


----------



## Joey Bones

*Also would like to find a GM for the Islanders! PM me if interested.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I'm gonna become unavailable soon so if it's okay I'm gonna make my pick now.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 1st Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Erie Otters of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Connor McDavid*






*

Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
-----|-----|-----|-------------------------|---------------|---------------|--------|------------------------|-----
1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
1|24
2|31
2|54
4|91
5|121
6|151*


----------



## SJSharks72

I would be willing to take Isles. (Also pmed Joey bones.)


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Rocco Grimaldi
Alex Petrovic
FLA 2015 2nd round pick


Milan Lucic


----------



## Tedeward

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> To
> Michael Latta
> 
> To
> Andrew Desjardins
> '15 5th




Confirm


----------



## Noah

Trades
Cam Atkinson
Toronto's 7th round pick (186)

 Trades
Dakota Joshua


----------



## RyanOhReally

Noah said:


> Trades
> Cam Atkinson
> Toronto's 7th round pick (186)
> 
> Trades
> Dakota Joshua




Confirm


----------



## Tedeward

Signings:

Kuznetsov- 2yr/ 4mil (AAV: 2mil)
Ward- 3yr/ 10.8mil (AAV: 3.6mil)
Johannson- 6yr/ 27mil (AAV: 4.5mil)
Hillen- 1yr/ 1mil (AAV: 1mil)
Beagle 2yr/ 2.5mil (AAV: 1.25mil)
Fehr- 3yr/ 7.5mil (AAV: 2.5mil)
Holtby- 5yr/ 28.25mil (AAV: 5.65mil)


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!

To 
Dougie Hamilton
Chris Kelly
Daniel Paille
Alex Khoklachev 

To 
Justin Braun
Joe Thornton (20% retained)


----------



## Divine Wind

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> Dougie Hamilton
> Chris Kelly
> Daniel Paille
> Alex Khoklachev
> 
> To
> Justin Braun
> Joe Thornton (20% retained)




Wow, the Sharks make out like bandits!


----------



## SJSharks72

Will post a lineup later but right now available is:
Patrick Marleau
Joe Pavelski
Logan Couture
Eric Nystrom
Daniel Paille
Chris Kelly


----------



## Brigid1011*

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Wow, the Sharks make out like bandits!





Wow. Bad trade for Boston. Hamilton returns more.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers draft day board

Coburn still on the block. Solidify your top 4

Grossman. Need a stay at home warrior who blocks a ton of shots and plays physical

Read. Versatile. Two way winger. Plays both wings

B Schenn. Young C/LW on a bridge deal 


Needs

2nd rounder
LW prospects
Goalie prospect
Another first rounder
Picks


Will listen to offers on all players objectively


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> Dougie Hamilton
> Chris Kelly
> Daniel Paille
> Alex Khoklachev
> 
> To
> Justin Braun
> Joe Thornton (20% retained)




confirmed.



Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Wow, the Sharks make out like bandits!








pmwlker said:


> Wow. Bad trade for Boston. Hamilton returns more.


----------



## Divine Wind

Braun is a nice piece and Thorton is still putting up good points, but Hamilton is going to be a good top pairing guy for a lot of years, and Jumbo Joe will be 36 going into next year. I just don't see the value for Boston, or i would have expected more of a return is all.


----------



## Brigid1011*

I thought the draft was today? Doesn't seem to be many people around


----------



## RyanOhReally

Well this is kind of disappointing... I wanted to actually draft before I go out


----------



## Divine Wind

RyanOhReally said:


> Well this is kind of disappointing... I wanted to actually draft before I go out




Oilers gonna oiler ... lol.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Oilers gonna oiler ... lol.


----------



## Brigid1011*

How long does each team have to make its pick?


----------



## RyanOhReally

pmwlker said:


> How long does each team have to make its pick?




6 hours..


----------



## Divine Wind

pmwlker said:


> How long does each team have to make its pick?




6 hours but it was not supposed to start until noon, so he would have until 6 PM in theory. I am not sure which time zone we are going off of though.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> 6 hours but it was not supposed to start until noon, so he would have until 6 PM in theory. I am not sure which time zone we are going off of though.




I'm going to assume Eastern because Bones is a Ranger fan...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Divine Wind

jawallstar1 said:


> I'm going to assume Eastern because Bones is a Ranger fan...but I could be wrong.




Makes sense, so by that logic, they have 2 and a half hours before being auto picked correct?


----------



## landy92mack29

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Makes sense, so by that logic, they have 2 and a half hours before being auto picked correct?




or we could just give them the obvious pick in eichel


----------



## hi

select


*Jack Eichel*

Breathe people the clock is 6 hours


----------



## AaronMK

I have a trade to announce!
 receive 
Martin Erat

 receive 
The rights to Vladimir Sobotka


----------



## Habs76

are trading away everyone for picks!

We have plenty to offer!

Tyler Seguin 
Jamie Benn 
John Klingberg 
Jason Spezza 
Brett Ritchie 
Alex Goligoski 
Trevor Daley 

Are all on the block!

Everyone and everything must go!


----------



## IPreferPi

AaronMK said:


> I have a trade to announce!
> receive
> Martin Erat
> 
> receive
> The rights to Vladimir Sobotka




Confirmed!


----------



## Divine Wind

* update*

* Trade targets:*

- Top pairing right handed defense man
- Elite 3rd line center

* Assets of interest available for the right piece:*

- 14th overall pick
- 44th overall pick
- 79th overall pick (from Winnipeg)
- 2016 1st round pick
- Nino Niederreiter
- Jason Zucker
- Charlie Coyle
- Matt Dumba
- Mario Lucia


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie

Hearing that the Stars and 'Canes are having trade talks surrounding big name players.


----------



## jaleong

looking to deal either Staal for young wingers or defenseman; PM me offers


----------



## Habs76

*Trade Alert

 receive Justin Faulk + 2015 1st(3rd OV)
 receive Tyler Seguin + John Klingberg + Ludvig Bystrom + 2016 3rd


----------



## jaleong

Habs76 said:


> *Trade Alert
> 
> receive Justin Faulk + 2015 1st(3rd OV)
> receive Tyler Seguin + John Klingberg + Ludvig Bystrom + 2016 3rd




confirmed


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, Noah Hanifin

1) D, Noah Hanifin(3)


----------



## Yarice

Habs76 said:


> *Trade Alert
> 
> receive Justin Faulk + 2015 1st(3rd OV)
> receive Tyler Seguin + John Klingberg + Ludvig Bystrom + 2016 3rd




Wait what? Congratulations canes gm, you've just made a great deal!


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 4th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from the London Knights of the Ontario Hockey League, *Mitchell Marner*!






1(4) - C/RW Mitchell Marner, London (OHL)


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 5th overall from the Eerie Otters of the OHL....

*Dylan Strome*






1st round (5)- *Dylan Strome, Center (Eerie Otters, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-
5th round (129)-
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## RyanOhReally

Yarice said:


> Wait what? Congratulations canes gm, you've just made a great deal!




Besides the fact that Dallas loses a #1 centre, it's not that bad of a trade for them. They do still have Spezza, but they seem to be going full rebuild so...


----------



## edguy

* Projected Lines for 2015/2016:

Mike Hoffman-Kyle Turris-Bobby Ryan
Clarke MacArthur-Mika Zibanejad-Mark Stone
Milan Michalek-Zach Smith- Curtis Lazar
Eric Condra-David Legwand-Chris Neil
extras: JG Pageau/Colin Greening

Marc Eduard Vlassic-Erik Karlsson
Marc Methot-Cody Ceci
Patrick Weircioch-Eric Gryba
Extras: Mark Boroweicki/Chris Phillips

Craig Anderson
Robin Lehner

Top 10 Prospects:

Dylan Strome
Matt Puempel
Shane Prince
Andreas Englund
Nick Paul
Ryan Dzyngel
Freddy Claesson
Tobias Lindberg
Vincent Dunn
Francis Perron*​


----------



## Habs76

RyanOhReally said:


> Besides the fact that Dallas loses a #1 centre, it's not that bad of a trade for them. They do still have Spezza, but they seem to be going full rebuild so...




Yup. I wanna get goalie upgrade and a better D core before the offense.


----------



## Habs76

Roster 

Jamie Benn - Jason Spezza - Brett Ritchie 
Antoine Roussel - Cody Eakin - Valeri Nichushkin 
Erik Cole - Colton Sceviour - Patrick Eaves 
Ryan Garbutt - Vernon Fiddler - Ales Hemsky 
Travis Moen 

Noah Hanifin - Justin Faulk
Trevor Daley - Alex Goligoski 
Jason Demers - Patrik Nemeth 
David Schlemko - Jordie Benn

Kari Lehtonen 
Jhonas Enroth


----------



## Noah

With the 6th pick in the 2015 NHL draft the  are proud to select Lawson Crouse from the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL.


----------



## Divine Wind

**Trade alert**

To : Drew Doughty + Mike Richards (0.75 million retained) + 2016 3rd round pick

To : Nino Niederreiter + Matt Dumba + Jared Spurgeon + 14th overall + 44th overall + 2016 1st round pick


----------



## canwincup

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> **Trade alert**
> 
> To : Drew Doughty + Mike Richards (0.75 million retained) + 2016 3rd round pick
> 
> To : Nino Niederreiter + Matt Dumba + Jared Spurgeon + 14th overall + 44th overall + 2016 1st round pick




Confirmed


----------



## SJSharks72

Still looking to move:
Couture
Marleau
Pavelski


----------



## canwincup

*Logan*

delete meant to send PM


----------



## Black Noise

I messaged the OP for the Islanders spot. Can I begin to make trades?


----------



## RyanOhReally

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> **Trade alert**
> 
> To : Drew Doughty + Mike Richards (0.75 million retained) + 2016 3rd round pick
> 
> To : Nino Niederreiter + Matt Dumba + Jared Spurgeon + 14th overall + 44th overall + 2016 1st round pick




Wow that's big


----------



## Habs76

*Trade Alert*

 receive John Gibson + Sami Vatanen + ANA '15 1st + ANA '15 7th
 receive Jamie Benn + Valeri Nichushkin


----------



## SJSharks72

Dallas is getting destroyed with these trades.


----------



## Joey Bones

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I messaged the OP for the Islanders spot. Can I begin to make trades?




Yes you're the new Islanders GM.

I want to apologize for not being around all day.

I'll update the OP's later, but keep it coming fellas.

BTW if it happens to come up where a team is over they're time limit, anyone can auto for them based off of the midterm rankings in the OP 3:1 NA to EU. Thanks!!


----------



## Brigid1011*

SJSharks39 said:


> Dallas is getting destroyed with these trades.




Agree. Doesn't seem like enough for 2 players of their calibre. Borderline fleeceing I'd say


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SJSharks39 said:


> Dallas is getting destroyed with these trades.




Agree. I mean, even though you are rebuilding, you can't trade away _all_ your talent.

Oh, wait...


----------



## SJSharks72

pmwlker said:


> Agree. Doesn't seem like enough for 2 players of their calibre. Borderline fleeceing I'd say




The Seguin trade wasn't that bad but the Benn trade is fleecing I would say.


----------



## Yarice

SJSharks39 said:


> Dallas is getting destroyed with these trades.




Well, IMO, first trade, I think that would be a fair trade without Klingberg being included, while the second one would be fair without Nichushkin being included. Those are two young future star player, so yeah, two terrible trade for Dallas.


----------



## Flyerss

*
Jeff Carter
Minnesota 2015 2nd rd pick


Shea Theodore
Jakob Silfverberg
ANA 2016 1st rd pick
NSH 2015 2nd rd pick

*​

also confirm the ANA/DAL trades.


----------



## Habs76

Yarice said:


> Well, IMO, first trade, I think that would be a fair trade without Klingberg being included, while the second one would be fair without Nichushkin being included. Those are two young future star player, so yeah, two terrible trade for Dallas.



Thanks! I'm just not familiar enough with Dallas' players to really make good trades. I should probably stop taking them in drafts. . .


----------



## Brigid1011*

Habs76 said:


> Thanks! I'm just not familiar enough with Dallas' players to really make good trades. I should probably stop taking them in drafts. . .





You traded two young potential star players for the return of one of them basically. Not your team clearly. Oh well. All for fun


----------



## hoc123

Habs76 said:


> Thanks! I'm just not familiar enough with Dallas' players to really make good trades. I should probably stop taking them in drafts. . .




You know we should really start talking


----------



## Flyerss

pmwlker said:


> You traded two young potential star players for the return of one of them basically. Not your team clearly. Oh well. All for fun




we view it as Nichushkin for Vatanen and ....


----------



## Flyerss

looking to add a Veteran Top 6 center who wouldn't cost a lot.


----------



## Divine Wind

* update*

*Projected 15/16 roster:*

Parise - Granlund - Coyle 
Zucker - Koivu - Vanek
Cooke - Richards - Fontaine 
Carter - Graovac - Tuch 

Suter - Byfuglien 
Brodin - Doughty
Proser - Folin

Backstrom
Kuemper

Scratches: Bickel, Haula 

Total cap: 71.909 million
cap space: 1.091 million

*Signings:*

- Alex Tuch - 3 year, 2.625 million (ELC); 0.875 cap hit
- Ryan Carter - 2 year, 1.6 million (extension); 0.8 cap hit
- Mikael Granlund - 2 year, 6 million (extension, 2.8 + 3.2); 3.0 cap hit
- Erik Haula - 1 year, 1.9 million (extension); 1.9 cap hit
- Christian Folin - 2 year, 2.4 million (extension, 1.1 + 1.3); 1.2 cap hit
- Stu Bickel - 1 year, 0.55 million (extension); 0.55 cap hit
- Nate Proser - 1 year, 0.8 million (extension); 0.8 cap hit
- John Curry - 2 year, 1.5 million (two-way contract extension); 0.75 cap hit

*Qualified:*

- Justin Falk
- Jonothan Blum
- Michael Keranen
- Johan Gustafsson
- Brett Bulmer
- Colton Jobke
- Curt Gogol
- Cody Almond

*Released:*

- Keith Ballard
- Kyle Brodziak
- Stephane Veilleux
- Devan Dubnyk
- Josh Harding
- Joel Rechlicz

*Current 2015 draft selections:*

3rd (79th, via WPG)
4th (104th)
5th (134th)
5th (139th, via WPG)
6th (164th)
7th (194th)
7th (195th, VAN via TB)


----------



## canwincup

Flyerss said:


> *
> Jeff Carter
> Minnesota 2015 2nd rd pick
> 
> 
> Shea Theodore
> Jakob Silfverberg
> ANA 2016 1st rd pick
> NSH 2015 2nd rd pick
> 
> *​




Confirmed


----------



## Black Noise

*WANTS*

Looking for 1st or 2nd round picks in 2015 draft
Top 6 Wingers


*UNTOUCHABLE*

John Tavares
Kyle Okposo


Islanders resign the following: 

Johnny Boychuk - 2 years 10 million, 5 per
Lubomir Visnovsky - 1 year 2.5 million
Matt Carkner 2 years 2 million, 1 per
Colin MacDonald 1 year 650k
Eric Boulton 1 year 650k


----------



## Black Noise

Patrick Marleau
2015 2nd



Joshua Ho-Sang
Anders Lee


----------



## SJSharks72

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Patrick Marleau
> 2015 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua Ho-Sang
> Anders Lee




Confirm


----------



## Brigid1011*

Do any of these players being traded have movement clauses. Just curious


----------



## Tedeward

Who wants Mike Green's rights for a 4th and a 7th?


----------



## Brigid1011*

Gino McSnipesss said:


> *WANTS*
> 
> Looking for 1st or 2nd round picks in 2015 draft
> Top 6 Wingers
> 
> 
> *UNTOUCHABLE*
> 
> John Tavares
> Kyle Okposo
> 
> 
> Islanders resign the following:
> 
> Johnny Boychuk - 2 years 8 million, 4 per
> Lubomir Visnovsky - 1 year 2.5 million
> Matt Carkner 2 years 2 million, 1 per
> Colin MacDonald 1 year 650k
> Eric Boulton 1 year 650k





Boychuk is unrestricted. He would get more money and a longer deal for sure. 100%


----------



## Black Noise

pmwlker said:


> Boychuk is unrestricted. He would get more money and a longer deal for sure. 100%




Updated.


----------



## Joey Bones

pmwlker said:


> Do any of these players being traded have movement clauses. Just curious




Well since I can't really take into consideration who has a no movement/no trade clause because capgeek is gone (get better soon), I can't really enforce the rule that I had of having a vote to see if the player would waive or not. This is all for fun anyways, no real issues at hand.


----------



## Joey Bones

Still looking to move up in the 1st round. LISTENING TO INQUIRIES ON ALL PLAYERS ON NYR!!!. Pm me if interested.


And just to note earlier confusion, the time clock is eastern standard time for whoever asked.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The New Jersey Devils select from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL Timo Meier.

7. Timo Meier - RW - 6'1, 209lbs - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)


----------



## Habs76

are in the market for a high to mid 2nd rounder


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to make deals! Forwards, Goaltenders, and Defensemen!

Everyone not named Girgensons, Reinhart, Kane, Ristolainen, Zadorov is available.

Benoit, Meszaros, Strachan's rights all available for picks.


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are *VERY* proud to select, from the University of Michigan, *LHD Zachary Werenski*






*1 (8) - Zachary Werenski, 6'2", 210lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA) *

The next gm has been notified and they are now on the clock


----------



## hoc123

Trade

Montreal:
Vitek Vanacek 
Mike Green

Washington
2015 4th
2015 7th


----------



## hoc123

Montreal signings:
Galchenyuk: 3-13.5 
Beaulieu 1-1.5
Tinordi 1-1
Bournival 2-2.66 
Green 4-20

Looking to get rid of cap. 

Trade block:
Deharnais
Emelin
Parentau
Prust


----------



## RyanOhReally

Pretty big trade between the Leafs and Preds


----------



## Tedeward

hoc123 said:


> Trade
> 
> Montreal:
> Vitek Vanacek
> Mike Green
> 
> Washington
> 2015 4th
> 2015 7th




Confirmed


----------



## hoc123

RyanOhReally said:


> Pretty big trade between the Leafs and Preds




Would this trade count? The mock has started but I don't think any of the pieces have been traded.


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Brandon Wheat Kings..........Ivan Provorov


----------



## landy92mack29

hoc123 said:


> Would this trade count? The mock has started but I don't think any of the pieces have been traded.




mock has started so it shouldn't imo


----------



## SJSharks72

landy92mack29 said:


> mock has started so it shouldn't imo




I think it should be up to the 2 gms. If they want it to go through then they can make it go through, if not it doesn't.


----------



## Yarice

hoc123 said:


> Would this trade count? The mock has started but I don't think any of the pieces have been traded.




Well, I hope not, since I would certainly not have made all those trades if I knew this.


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose's current lineup: (still not done making trades)

Nieto-Couture-Pavelski
Karlsson-Hertl-Goldobin
Nystrom-Smith-Wingels
Latta-Lee-Chiasson

Dillon-Tennyson
Mueller-Hamilton
Cowen-Ellis

Reimer
Stalock

Still looking to move:
T. Wingels
T. Kennedy
L. Couture
J. Pavelski
C. Kelly
D. Paille


----------



## Brigid1011*

The Flyers are proud to select with the tenth pick in the draft

Oliver Kylington. Defenseman. Farjestad BK


Next gm notified


----------



## Yarice

To 
Taylor Beck + Pick #120

To 
David Desharnais (0,5 million retained) + Pick # 56


----------



## hoc123

Yarice said:


> To
> Taylor Beck + Pick #120
> 
> To
> David Desharnais (0,5 million retained) + Pick # 56




Confirmed


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, Pavel Zacha! 

1. D, Noah Hanifin(3)
1. C, Pavel Zacha(11)


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

Sharks & Stars are have having trade talks.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers rumor

Rumor is the flyers are looking for another first or second round pick. Samuel Morins name has been heard as well as that of Robert Haag and Shayne gostisbehere. Rumors as of yet. Nothing to report. 
Also hear Coburn and Grossman still being shopped.


----------



## canucks10

Vancouver resigns 

Shawn Matthias - 2 years @ 4.2 million (2.1 million aav)
Chris Tanev - 4 years @ 17 million (4.25 million aav)
Linden Vey - 2 years @ 2 million (1 million aav)
Ronalds Kenins - 1 year @ 750k (2 way) 
Adam Clendening - 1 year @ 950k 
Frank Corrado - 2 years @ 1.5 million (750k aav)


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

Sharks & Stars talks are around Logan Couture


----------



## Brigid1011*

Habs76 said:


> @TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Sharks & Stars are have having trade talks.




Another fleecing of the Stars GM.


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

Sharks & Stars have a deal! Logan Couture is joining the Stars in return for Radek Faksa, Julius Honka and a 2015 3rd round pick.


----------



## Habs76

pmwlker said:


> Another fleecing of the Stars GM.




Beg to differ


----------



## SJSharks72

Habs76 said:


> @TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Sharks & Stars have a deal! Logan Couture is joining the Stars in return for Radek Faksa, Julius Honka and a 2015 3rd round pick.




Confirm


----------



## hoc123

Habs76 said:


> @TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Sharks & Stars have a deal! Logan Couture is joining the Stars in return for Radek Faksa, Julius Honka and a 2015 3rd round pick.




After this deal the trades might just be even now.


----------



## SJSharks72

hoc123 said:


> After this deal the trades might just be even now.




Radek Faksa is an amazing prospect in my eyes has potential to be a top line center. Honka is a great offensive defenseman who might be a Karlsson light. Another plus for me is that I can play all of my young centers now.


----------



## Habs76

SJSharks39 said:


> Radek Faksa is an amazing prospect in my eyes has potential to be a top line center. Honka is a great offensive defenseman who might be a Karlsson light. Another plus for me is that I can play all of my young centers now.




Faksa isn't that good in my eyes and I don't see Honka being anymore than a glorified Marc-Andre Bergeron.


----------



## SJSharks72

Habs76 said:


> Faksa isn't that good in my eyes and I don't see Honka being anymore than a glorified Marc-Andre Bergeron.




And that is exactly where we differ. I hold both in a completely different light than you which is completely fine to me, because I feel that I got a solid deal.

Are we doing the voting on NMC/NTC also?


----------



## Brigid1011*

It's a fair deal. nice job


----------



## Habs76

Roster 

Jason Spezza - Logan Couture - Brett Ritchie 
Antoine Roussel - Cody Eakin - Pavel Zacha 
Erik Cole - Colton Sceviour - Ales Hemsky 
Travis Moen - Vernon Fiddler - Shawn Horcoff 
Patrick Eaves - Ryan Garbutt 

Noah Hanifin - Justin Faulk 
Jamie Oleksiak - Sami Vatanen 
Alex Goligoski - Trevor Daley 
Jason Demers 

Kari Lehtonen 
Jhonas Enroth 

Looking to trade one of Daley, Demers or Goligoski for a pick and to deal Spezza for a #1LW


----------



## Habs76

SJSharks39 said:


> And that is exactly where we differ. I hold both in a completely different light than you which is completely fine to me, because I feel that I got a solid deal.
> 
> Are we doing the voting on NMC/NTC also?




I think OP decided not to


----------



## Tedeward

Rumor:

Caps looking for more 2nd and 3rd round picks. Eric Fehr's and Joel Ward's names have been tossed around.


----------



## Habs76

Looking for a 1LW in exchange for Jason Spezza


----------



## AaronMK

looking to flip Martin Erat or Matt Calvert for picks. PM me if interested


----------



## canwincup

are proud to select Mathew Barzal


----------



## canucks10

looking to clear up some cap space if anyone's interested in Burrows, Higgins, Bieksa or Hansen let me know (also interested in hockey trades but unwilling to sacrifice the future for quick fixes)


----------



## canwincup

If anyone is intrested in Justin Williams or Jake Muzzin PM me


----------



## landy92mack29

have resigned

jan hejda to 2 yr 2.5/yr deal and ryan o'reilly to 8 yr 6.5/yr extension 

Landeskog(C)-O'Reilly(A)-Mackinnon
Tanguay-Duchene-Iginla(A)
Mcginn-Hishon-Everberg
Talbot-Mitchell-Rendulic

Phaneuf-Johnson
Hejda-Barrie
Bigras-Stuart

Varlamov
Pickard


----------



## Black Noise

Brayden Coburn



Scott Mayfield
Michael Grabner
2015 3rd (73rd Overall)


----------



## Brigid1011*

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Brayden Coburn
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Mayfield
> Michael Grabner
> 2015 3rd (73rd Overall)





Confirmed

Paul 
Flyers GM


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose looking for another mid/late first, willing to give up Pavelski, Wingels, Nystrom, Kelly, Paille or some combination of them for it.


----------



## jaleong

still looking to deal Eric Staal or Skinner for young wingers or defenseman, PM me any offers you have


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

Hearing Spezza may be on his way out of Dallas.


----------



## canwincup

LA signs Justin Williams for 4 years 21.6 million


----------



## Habs76

**Trade Alert**

 receive Justin Williams + Dwight King + Kyle Clifford 
 receive Jason Spezza @ 6.5M + 2016 5th round pick


----------



## canwincup

Habs76 said:


> **Trade Alert**
> 
> receive Justin Williams + Dwight King + Kyle Clifford
> receive Jason Spezza + 2016 6th round pick




You said you were retaining 1 million?


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers news


Samuel Morin rumors heating up. Does GM Paul Walker move one of his young defense prospects after adding the silky skating defenseman Oliver Kylington earlier in the day with the tenth pick. The talent pool now consists of the following player

Travis Sanhiem
Samuel Morin
Shayne Gostisbehere
Robert Haag
Mark Alt
Oliver Kylington


----------



## Habs76

Roster 

Brett Ritchie - Logan Couture - Justin Williams 
Jiri Sekac - Lars Eller - Pavel Zacha 
Antoine Roussel - Cody Eakin - Ales Hemsky 
Kyle Clifford - Vernon Fiddler - Dwight King 
Travis Moen - Ryan Garbutt 

Noah Hanifin - Justin Faulk 
Jamie Oleksiak - Sami Vatanen 
Jason Demers - Trevor Daley 
Alex Goligoski

Kari Lehtonen 
John Gibson



818 000 Brett Ritchie 
6 000 000 Logan Couture 
5 400 000 Justin Williams 
1 800 000 Antoine Roussel 
2 300 000 Cody Eakin 
925 000 Pavel Zacha
1 200 000 Kyle Clifford 
3 500 000 Lars Eller 
4 000 000 Ales Hemsky 
925 000 Jiri Sekac 
1 500 000 Vernon Fiddler 
2 000 000 Dwight King 
1 800 000 Travis Moen 
1 800 000 Ryan Garbutt 
4 800 000 Alex Goligoski 
3 500 000 Justin Faulk 
925 000 Noah Hanifin 
833 000 Jamie Oleksiak 
1 275 000 Sami Vatanen 
3 650 000 Jason Demers 
3 100 000 Trevor Daley 
6 250 000 Kari Lehtonen 
787 000 John Gibson
__________
48 888 000

Sign

Noah Hanifin - 925k/3 years 
Pavel Zacha - 925k/3 years


----------



## Habs76

canwincup said:


> You said you were retaining 1 million?




Fixed


----------



## canwincup

Habs76 said:


> **Trade Alert**
> 
> receive Justin Williams + Dwight King + Kyle Clifford
> receive Jason Spezza @ 6.5M + 2016 5th round pick




Confirmed


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

Stars have inquired about Samuel Morin


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche have acquired Dion Phaneuf(retained 25%) from the Toronto Maple Leafs in exchange for Nick Holden+2015 4th+6th as well as Colorado's 2016 1st


----------



## SJSharks72

Habs76 said:


> I think OP decided not to




That's probably good because we would have about 5 votes based on my trades alone.


----------



## Black Noise

Jordan Staal



Sebastian Collberg
Nikolai Kulemin
Adam Pelech
2015 3rd (84th Overall)


----------



## jaleong

confirm


----------



## jaleong

trade alert

 - Jeff Skinner, NYI 2015 3rd (84)

 - Valentin Zykov, Roland McKeown, ANA 2015 2nd (60)


----------



## Noah

landy92mack29 said:


> The Colorado Avalanche have acquired Dion Phaneuf(retained 25%) from the Toronto Maple Leafs in exchange for Nick Holden+2015 4th+6th as well as Colorado's 2016 1st




Confirm. 
We would like to thank Dion for his time here. We are moving into a rebuilding phase and think that he has a better chance to win the Stanley cup in Colorado. We would like to thank him for serving as our captain during which he received scrutiny from not only the fans but the media. Through it all he not only showed professionalism but the utmost respect to our organisation including our management and his teammates. This trade signifies a new era in Toronto and we are looking to putting our best foot forward and creating an era of winning once again for this great team. - GM Noah


----------



## Divine Wind

... Rumor has it that the Minnesota Wild have also entered the Sam Morin sweepstakes.


----------



## canwincup

jaleong said:


> trade alert
> 
> - Jeff Skinner, NYI 2015 3rd (84)
> 
> - Valentin Zykov, Roland McKeown, ANA 2015 2nd (60)




Confirm


----------



## hoc123

Bob Mackenzie:Montreal who tried trading up to pick him in 2013 has started trade talks with Phily to acquire Morin.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The New Jersey Devils are looking to move just about everyone including:

Adam Henrique
Travis Zajac 
Patrik Elias
Mike Cammalleri

We are looking for picks, prospects, and younger roster players.


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

The #Stars have backed out of the Sam Morin sweepstakes. #Flyers #NoDeal #InsiderTrading #TSN


----------



## hoc123

Bob Mackenzie: Talks between Montreal and Philadelphia getting serious. Hearing names like Fucale and Morin.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Reports are the Stars and Flyers have broken off trade talks pertaining to Samuel Morin. We were miles apart is the report from Flyers GM Paul Walker. I will not move young assets for older players as its against my plan was his quote. Montreal and 2 unannounced teams are believed to be in discussions with Walker regarding Morin. Many believe the addition of Oliver Kylington and the strong progression of Travis Sanhiem may make moving Morin a reality


----------



## canwincup

Skinner- Kopitar-Gaborik
Niederreiter-Spezza-Toffoli
Pearson-Silvferberg-Brown
Nolan-Stoll-Lewis

Muzzin-Greene
Martinez-Spurgeon
Regehr-Mcnabb
Mcbain

Quick
Jones





Kings are looking to acquire a top 4 dman


----------



## Brigid1011*

Talks between the Flyers and Canadians are reportedly breaking down. The Flyers rumored to be after Fucale have ended discussions. As much as we like Fucale there just was not a deal to be made. Rumors had Morin going to the Habs for Fucale plus. When asked about the negotiations Walker said and I quote. He's tough and a good negotiator we just couldn't get it done. Other teams reportedly interested in the young defenseman.


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a blockbuster to annouce!
To  
Pavelski + Wingels + 2015 4th (108) 

To 
Strome + De Haan + Clutterbuck


----------



## AaronMK

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a blockbuster to annouce!
> To
> Pavelski + Wingels + 2015 4th (108)
> 
> To
> Strome + De Haan + Clutterbuck




Steal for the Isles


----------



## Black Noise

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a blockbuster to annouce!
> To
> Pavelski + Wingels + 2015 4th (108)
> 
> To
> Strome + De Haan + Clutterbuck




Confirm

New York Islanders Projected 2015/16 Lineup

Okposo - Tavares - Marleau
Pavelski - J. Staal - Dal Colle
Nelson - Nielsen - Wingels
Martin - Cizikas - MacDonald
Bailey

Coburn - Hamonic
Boychuk - Leddy
Reinhart - Visnovsky
Hickey

Halak
Johnson

Looking to trade Grabovski for a pick.


----------



## landy92mack29

AaronMK said:


> Steal for the Isles




not really. strome is the most valuable piece in the deal


----------



## SJSharks72

AaronMK said:


> Steal for the Isles




While I agree the value is slightly tilted to the Isles, I am getting both Ryan Strome (potential top RW/C/definite top 6 player) and Calvin De Haan (potential top pairing defender/definite top 4).


----------



## Black Noise

SJSharks39 said:


> While I agree the value is slightly tilted to the Isles, I am getting both Ryan Strome (potential top RW/C/definite top 6 player) and Calvin De Haan (potential top pairing defender/definite top 4).




I felt it was a good trade. You're rebuilding while I'm making a team to compete.


----------



## SJSharks72

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I felt it was a good trade. You're rebuilding while I'm making a team to compete.




Exactly. I completely agree. I am very happy with the trade.

San Jose's final lineup going into next season:

Nieto-Hertl-Goldobin
Karlsson-Strome-Smith
Paille-Lee-Chiasson
Latta-Tierney-Clutterbuck

Mueller-Hamilton
De Haan-Dillon
Cowen-Ellis

Reimer
Stalock


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Evgeni Svechnikov


----------



## Joey Bones

Rumor has it that the Rangers are moving out a top 4 Dman. Many teams on the fence, many are serious about the inquiry.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

WE WANT TO MAKE DEALS! PM ME!


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

Stars are looking for another addition to their top 6, a 2C or a 1LW. It appears they have defensemen Jason Demers, Alex Goligoski & Trevor Daley along with all prospects. That includes G Jack Campbell & LW Jason Dickinson along with C Devin Shore.


----------



## jaleong

looking to move sekera and Eric staal for young wingers, defenseman, or in a package to get high (1st/2nd) draft picks, PM me offers


----------



## Brigid1011*

Breaking news


Flyers foward RJ Umberger has been arrested in a new jersey motel room. Umberger has been charged with possession of crack cocaine, solicitation of a prostitute. 2 counts. Apparently he was engaged in a 3 way with 2 transgender call girls. The Flyers GM Paul Walker is said to be appalled. He is now seeking to buy out the remainder of Umbergers contract Waiting on word from commissioner Boone on the cost of such a move


----------



## SJSharks72

pmwlker said:


> Breaking news
> 
> 
> Flyers foward RJ Umberger has been arrested in a new jersey motel room. Umberger has been charged with possession of crack cocaine, solicitation of a prostitute. 2 counts. Apparently he was engaged in a 3 way with 2 transgender call girls. The Flyers GM Paul Walker is said to be appalled. He is now seeking to buy out the remainder of Umbergers contract Waiting on word from commissioner Boone on the cost of such a move




Is it just me that read this and thought it was real?


----------



## Joey Bones

SJSharks39 said:


> Is it just me that read this and thought it was real?




Same man!


----------



## canwincup

SJSharks39 said:


> Is it just me that read this and thought it was real?




I Googled it haha


----------



## hoc123

pmwlker said:


> Breaking news
> 
> 
> Flyers foward RJ Umberger has been arrested in a new jersey motel room. Umberger has been charged with possession of crack cocaine, solicitation of a prostitute. 2 counts. Apparently he was engaged in a 3 way with 2 transgender call girls. The Flyers GM Paul Walker is said to be appalled. He is now seeking to buy out the remainder of Umbergers contract Waiting on word from commissioner Boone on the cost of such a move




Nice touch on a buyout


----------



## Brigid1011*

SJSharks39 said:


> Is it just me that read this and thought it was real?




Appalling. Hehe


I believe the buyout cost is 2.3 and that's fine. Appalling.


----------



## RyanOhReally

RJ is a savage


----------



## Brigid1011*

Where are we in the draft Who is up? Who's been taken. My kid destroyed my draft sheets.


----------



## SJSharks72

pmwlker said:


> Where are we in the draft Who is up? Who's been taken. My kid destroyed my draft sheets.




We are at 14th overall or LA Kings 2nd first round pick.


----------



## landy92mack29

pmwlker said:


> Where are we in the draft Who is up? Who's been taken. My kid destroyed my draft sheets.




you actually have draft sheets?


----------



## Habs76

pmwlker said:


> Breaking news
> 
> 
> Flyers foward RJ Umberger has been arrested in a new jersey motel room. Umberger has been charged with possession of crack cocaine, solicitation of a prostitute. 2 counts. Apparently he was engaged in a 3 way with 2 transgender call girls. The Flyers GM Paul Walker is said to be appalled. He is now seeking to buy out the remainder of Umbergers contract Waiting on word from commissioner Boone on the cost of such a move


----------



## Black Noise

Anyone with a late first willing to trade down? I have the 41st overall pick and want to package it with Grabovski to move up.


----------



## Brigid1011*

landy92mack29 said:


> you actually have draft sheets?




Had One anyway. Until my monster drew markers on it....and herself and the table More of scribbles and scratches. To old to remember


Makes it easier to keep track of proposals and draft targets.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

pmwlker said:


> Breaking news
> 
> 
> Flyers foward RJ Umberger has been arrested in a new jersey motel room. Umberger has been charged with possession of crack cocaine, solicitation of a prostitute. 2 counts. Apparently he was engaged in a 3 way with 2 transgender call girls. The Flyers GM Paul Walker is said to be appalled. He is now seeking to buy out the remainder of Umbergers contract Waiting on word from commissioner Boone on the cost of such a move




Excellent work!


----------



## canwincup

select Mikko Rantanen


----------



## Divine Wind

A solid start to LA's rebuild with Barzal and Rantanen.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers looking to aquire a late first or 2nd round pick


----------



## RyanOhReally

*WE HAVE PEN ON PAPER!*

Long time CBJ prospect and NCAA star LHD *Mike Reilly* (2011, 4th Round, 98th) has signed a 3-Year Entry Level Contract. He'll look to start his pro career next season in Springfield and will display his tremendous offensive skills at Columbus' Training Camp.


----------



## Black Noise

@TSNBobMcKenzie

#Isles are trying to move up in the draft, but no one seems to be biting.


----------



## canucks10

The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select Oliver Kyllington 
(Ill make it look pretty in the morning)


----------



## RyanOhReally

canucks10 said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select Oliver Kyllington
> (Ill make it look pretty in the morning)




Taken


----------



## Brigid1011*

RyanOhReally said:


> Taken




Flyers took him at 10.


----------



## canucks10

pmwlker said:


> Flyers took him at 10.




My bad Jeremy Roy then


----------



## Yarice

Willing to take offer for my first. I want a second plus other picks. Not sure if I will trade it, depend on who is there. I have Nashville and my first is the 30th.


----------



## SJSharks72

I select Nick Merkley.
Can someone pm next gm for me?


----------



## edguy

still looking to move:

Patrick Weircioch
Zach Smith
Colin Greening
David Legwand
Shane Prince

Also willing to move up from my second round pick
PM Me if Interested. I'll be around all day


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

The #Stars may let go of the last first rounder in their possession. Hearing multiple teams including the #Isles & the #Flyers are interested. #InsiderTrading #TSN #2015NHLEntryDraft


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Select hulking Defender Brandon Carlo


----------



## canucks10

*1 (15) - Jeremy Roy - Sherbrooke Phoenix - QMJHL​*


----------



## hoc123

@TSNBobMackenzie: Out of nowhere Montreal has come and traded for Anaheim's 1'st. Surprising considering there was no speculation that Montreal was interested. The deal was Eller+Sekac for 28'th overall+101'st+Sceviour. Montreal's GM will speak soon.


----------



## hoc123

@TSNBobMackenzie: Here's what Montreal's GM had to say about the Eller deal:

We felt that with many of our forward prospects ready or soon to be ready to come to the NHL like Andrighetto, Hudon, De La Rose and Thomas we could deal forward talent. As well moving Eller allows for Galchenyuk to permanently move to the center position. It also gives us a much needed 3.5 million in savings. We would like to thank Lars Eller and Jiri Sekac for their time in Montreal and would like to introduce Colton Sceviour to the Montreal Canadians.


----------



## Habs76

hoc123 said:


> @TSNBobMackenzie: Out of nowhere Montreal has come and traded for Anaheim's 1'st. Surprising considering there was no speculation that Montreal was interested. The deal was Eller+Sekac for 28'th overall+101'st+Sceviour. Montreal's GM will speak soon.




Confirmed


----------



## Habs76

GM will speak soon


----------



## Mr Lebowski

The  are proud to select...

From the Charlottetown Islanders,

*DANIEL SPRONG*







*1/18:* Daniel Sprong, RW​


----------



## Habs76

We have had some locker room issues earlier in the year involving Colton Sceviour & felt the need to get him out before more happened. Jiri Sekac & Lars Eller are guys we have been scouting for a while and will help us turn into a possession team. We would like to welcome Jiri Sekac & Lars Eller to our team and say our final "**** you's" to Colton Sceviour


----------



## Habs76

Habs76 said:


> Roster
> 
> Jiri Sekac - David Krejci - Justin Williams
> Antoine Roussel - Logan Couture - Pavel Zacha
> Cody Eakin - Lars Eller - Ales Hemsky
> Kyle Clifford - Ryan Garbutt - Dwight King
> Travis Moen
> 
> Noah Hanifin - Justin Faulk
> Jamie Oleksiak - Sami Vatanen
> Jason Demers - Trevor Daley
> Alex Goligoski
> 
> Kari Lehtonen
> John Gibson
> 
> 
> 
> 818 000 Brett Ritchie
> 6 000 000 Logan Couture
> 5 400 000 Justin Williams
> 1 800 000 Antoine Roussel
> 2 300 000 Cody Eakin
> 925 000 Pavel Zacha
> 1 200 000 Kyle Clifford
> 3 500 000 Lars Eller
> 4 000 000 Ales Hemsky
> 925 000 Jiri Sekac
> 1 500 000 Vernon Fiddler
> 2 000 000 Dwight King
> 1 800 000 Travis Moen
> 1 800 000 Ryan Garbutt
> 4 800 000 Alex Goligoski
> 3 500 000 Justin Faulk
> 925 000 Noah Hanifin
> 833 000 Jamie Oleksiak
> 1 275 000 Sami Vatanen
> 3 650 000 Jason Demers
> 3 100 000 Trevor Daley
> 6 250 000 Kari Lehtonen
> 787 000 John Gibson
> __________
> 48 888 000
> 
> Sign
> 
> Noah Hanifin - 925k/3 years
> Pavel Zacha - 925k/3 years




Looking to take on bad contracts. Also looking to trade prospects for picks.


----------



## Divine Wind

A 1st and a 4th for two 3rd liners? wow ...


----------



## Noah

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> A 1st and a 4th for two 3rd liners? wow ...




One of them has some decent potential. They are late picks too so its not unfathomable that this a fair trade.


----------



## Habs76

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> A 1st and a 4th for two 3rd liners? wow ...




Sekac is practically a developed 1st and Eller's worth more than a 4th


----------



## Divine Wind

Noah said:


> One of them has some decent potential. They are late picks too so its not unfathomable to make the trade.




Sekac is interesting, but this is still an overpay. Even if the 1st is late, the player picked with it has more potential than either player coming from Montreal, let alone the other assets involved.


----------



## Habs76

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Sekac is interesting, but this is still an overpay. Even if the 1st is late, the player picked with it has more potential than either player coming from Montreal, let alone the other assets involved.




Disagree. Sekac has 1st line potential IMO.


----------



## hoc123

Habs76 said:


> Disagree. Sekac has 1st line potential IMO.




Disagree with both of you. Me he has 2'nd line potential. I feel with this trade I have higher risk but higher reward with the 1'st round pick. I feel I can do that with my forwards in the prospect pool right now.


----------



## Divine Wind

Habs76 said:


> Disagree. Sekac has 1st line potential IMO.




I will give you top 6 forward potential, first liner is a massive stretch.


----------



## Habs76

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> I will give you top 6 forward potential, first liner is a massive stretch.




He's already a 2nd liner


----------



## Noah

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> I will give you top 6 forward potential, first liner is a massive stretch.




He could definitely be a sub-par first liner. Bozak level where the people around him make him look better


----------



## Habs76

Noah said:


> He good definitely be a sub-par first liner. Bozak level where the people around him make him look better




Except Yirgie Cakes can play defense


----------



## Noah

Habs76 said:


> Except Yirgie Cakes can play defense




Bozak plays defense, in fact he is one of my favorite players. He filled in on the first line honorably but is second line material.


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

It appears Krecji may be on his way out of town


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Brett Ritchie
Jason Dickinson
DAL 2015 3rd
Vernon Fiddler


David Krecji
Craig Cunningham
BOS 5th 2015


----------



## Divine Wind

Noah said:


> He could definitely be a sub-par first liner. Bozak level where the people around him make him look better




If he is considered same level/potential as Bozak for your argument as to his first line potential, i rest my case. Though Bozak plays on the first line for the Leafs, he wouldn't for most teams in the league. First line level players are impact players IMO, and Bozak and Sekac seem more of the complimentary types. 

All a moot point though, everyone values players differently and you both seem happy with the trade, so i will leave it at that.


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

The #Stars have acquired C David Krejci, RW Craig Cunningham & a 2015 5th round pick in exchange for RW/LW Brett Ritchie, LW Jason Dickinson & a 2016 3rd round pick. The #Bruins also acquired C Vernon Fiddler


----------



## Habs76

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Brett Ritchie
> Jason Dickinson
> DAL 2015 3rd
> Vernon Fiddler
> 
> 
> David Krecji
> Craig Cunningham
> BOS 5th 2015



Confirmed


----------



## Tedeward

@FriedgeHNIC

1) I am hearing the #Caps are looking to make a deal as their pick approaches...

2) I've been told that Brouwer, Ward, and Fehr are all being shopped by the #Caps

3) The #Caps are looking for 2nd and 3rd round picks

4) er.... thats it.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tedeward said:


> @FriedgeHNIC
> 
> 1) I am hearing the #Caps are looking to make a deal as their pick approaches...
> 
> 2) I've been told that Brouwer, Ward, and Fehr are all being shopped by the #Caps
> 
> 3) The #Caps are looking for 2nd and 3rd round picks
> 
> 4) er.... thats it.




Way to be original and not use McKenzie!


----------



## Noah

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> If he is considered same level/potential as Bozak for your argument as to his first line potential, i rest my case. Though Bozak plays on the first line for the Leafs, he wouldn't for most teams in the league. First line level players are impact players IMO, and Bozak and Sekac seem more of the complimentary types.
> 
> All a moot point though, everyone values players differently and you both seem happy with the trade, so i will leave it at that.




Not my trade. That was my point, he could make a complimentary first line forward. I didn't word my post very well.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Updated Flyers block

Read
Lecavailer
Grossman
Macdonald
Streit
Rinaldo
Rights to E Gustafson
Manning
Friedman
Alt



Listening to offers for Morin 
Laughton
B Schenn



Looking for a late first
2nd
Goalie prospect
LW prospect


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 19th pick - *Kyle Connor*






1 - 19 - Kyle Connor​


----------



## Tedeward

With the 20th Pick the

select









*Travis Konecny*​


----------



## Brigid1011*

Tedeward said:


> With the 20th Pick the
> 
> select
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Travis Konecny*​






Good pick.


----------



## Black Noise

@TSNBobMackenzie
#Isles are looking to dump Grabovski, Bailey and Hickey for picks.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers are looking hard for a late first or 2nd round pick. 
Have some prospects and picks to work with



Nick Cousins
Mark Alt
Mark Friedman
Jason Akeson
Zac Rinaldo
Brendan Manning
Peter Straka
Picks


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

i could trade a 2nd and 3rd to move up if anyone is interested


i'd also move a 2nd for an upgrade on;

Marchand-Thornton-Smith
Eriksson-Bergeron-Ritchie
Spooner-Soderberg-Pastrnak
Fiddler-Campbell-Caron


Chara-Braun
Krug-Seidenberg
Morrow-Petrovic
McQuaid, Miller

Rask
Svedberg


----------



## Habs76

@TSNBobMcKenzie 

A big name in play is #Stars netminder Kari Lehtonen.


----------



## Tedeward

@Joey Bones
You gave me the wrong pick in the Mike Green deal. I should have pick #116 instead of #129. (A 4th instead of a 5th)


----------



## Flyerss

looking to move Devante Smith-Pelly or Emerson Etem in a deal involving a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Tedeward

*TRADE*

To 

Robert Hagg
2015 3rd (73)
2015 4th (95)

To 

Travis Konecny​


----------



## Brigid1011*

Tedeward said:


> *TRADE*
> 
> To
> 
> Robert Hagg
> 2015 3rd (73)
> 2015 4th (95)
> 
> To
> 
> Travis Konecny​






Deal. Thanks to Washingtons GM 





Paul
GM Flyers


----------



## Tedeward

pmwlker said:


> Deal. Thanks to Washingtons GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> GM Flyers




You are very welcome. Especially after a deal like that.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Tedeward said:


> You are very welcome. Especially after a deal like that.




Helps both teams


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

:
#BobbyMac
Yet another rumour out of Boston involving Nuts & Gum. Who will supply the nuts and who will supply the gum? 
.................. that is yet to be seen....but it is bound to be beauteous. 

"a beauteous nuts for gum transaction." Bobby MAc

"nuts and gum reported by Bob MacKenzie" Dreger

"no one likes gum in todays NHL" Kypreos


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 21st pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL:


*NICK MERKLEY*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1- (21) - *Nick Merkley* - Kelowna Rockets - WHL
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Can someone please PM the next GM


----------



## Jetabre

Merkley was taken, first page isn't updated and it's under a million of these trade posts.

16. San Jose Sharks: Nick Merkley
17. Boston Bruins: Brandon Carlo
18. Calgary Flames: Daniel Sprong
19. Winnipeg Jets: Kyle Connor
20. Washington Capitals: Travis Konecny


To make it easier for now.


----------



## canucks10

Jetabre said:


> Merkley was taken, first page isn't updated and it's under a million of these trade posts.
> 
> 16. San Jose Sharks: Nick Merkley
> 17. Boston Bruins: Brandon Carlo
> 18. Calgary Flames: Daniel Sprong
> 19. Winnipeg Jets: Kyle Connor
> 20. Washington Capitals: Travis Konecny
> 
> 
> To make it easier for now.




I had the same problem way to many trades & trade talk and the board isn't always updated right away


----------



## RyanOhReally

canucks10 said:


> I had the same problem way to many trades & trade talk and the board isn't always updated right away




Yeah I always hate how many trades there are. I get that its fantasy and for fun but it seems that a lot of teams are rebuilding when they don't have to be.


----------



## hi

select


*Colin White*


----------



## Black Noise

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> 
> *Colin White*




I dont know if you can pick yet. Tampa picked someone who was already picked.


----------



## hi

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I dont know if you can pick yet. Tampa picked someone who was already picked.




Shouldn't someone auto pick for him because his 6 hour time limit was up at 6:34PM EST?



Joey Bones said:


> The draft window will be 24/7 with a midnight to 8 am bye time (so no one will be auto'd at say 3 am). This'll make it go by smoothly. All selections will be in a span of 6-hours long. Once the 6 hours are up, ANYONE may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to EU players (link will be below on the drafting thread). Each GM will get 2 auto picks.


----------



## Brigid1011*

showjaxx said:


> Shouldn't someone auto pick for him because his 6 hour time limit was up at 6:34PM EST?






I should think so yes. It's 8 pm. His time is long up. Auto pick and the draft goes on.


----------



## Brigid1011*

pmwlker said:


> I should think so yes. It's 8 pm. His time is long up. Auto pick and the draft goes on.




Jacob Zboril. 

To Tampa as the auto pick. ? Ranked 11 on the list. Don't think taken yet. Thoughts. I dunno. Or do we give them Colin White ?


----------



## Yarice

Still taking offer for the 30th pick. I want a second + other picks only.


----------



## Teemu

I assume that we are proceeding with Zboril for TB. 

With the 23rd pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select *Paul Bittner*, winger, Portland Winterhawks


----------



## Joey Bones

Yes Tampa Bay gets Jakub Zboril.

Apologies for not updating more on a consistent basis. Extremely busy lately. I will update it shortly.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Teemu said:


> I assume that we are proceeding with Zboril for TB.
> 
> With the 23rd pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select *Paul Bittner*, winger, Portland Winterhawks





So Zboril to Tampa and then Colin White to the Oilers correct. Just to clarify. ???


----------



## Brigid1011*

Joey Bones said:


> Yes Tampa Bay gets Jakub Zboril.
> 
> Apologies for not updating more on a consistent basis. Extremely busy lately. I will update it shortly.




Cool. Just wanted to make sure

Pick 24 is next then. Moving on.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Hey guys sorry about my pick. I was in a rush and didn't look hard enough. I will switch to Jansen Harkins. If it's not too late.


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> Hey guys sorry about my pick. I was in a rush and didn't look hard enough. I will switch to Jansen Harkins. If it's not too late.




Yeah I'll switch it, but try to make the picks on time next time.


*WITH THAT SAID JAKUB ZBORIL IS STILL AVAILABLE AND JANSEN HARKINS IS TAKEN*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 24th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Saint John Sea Dogs of the QMJHL...

*Jakub Zboril*








Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
2|31
2|54
4|91
5|121
6|151


----------



## AaronMK

@DarrenDreager

Looks like St. Louis is trying to move Ty Rattie and either Martin Erat or Matt Calvert. No one biting yet.


----------



## Joey Bones

still trying to get into the 1st round. LISTENING TO OFFERS ON EVERYONE! PM me for interest.


----------



## Pop147258

Holland wants a trade


----------



## SJSharks72

Pop147258 said:


> Holland runs up to the podium saying.. Detroit is proud to select from the Q...
> 
> Evgeny Svechnikov
> And the celebrations start in detroit




Taken 13th overall


----------



## hi

Pop147258 said:


> Holland runs up to the podium saying.. Detroit is proud to select from the Q...
> 
> Evgeny Svechnikov
> And the celebrations start in detroit




He was selected 13th overall


----------



## Teemu

FYI Joey, you're missing a pick in the 2nd round (54th overall to the Hawks for Kevin Hayes compensation)


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

offering a 2nd and a 3rd for a late 1st.


----------



## Pop147258

showjaxx said:


> He was selected 13th overall



I know now sry I want to trade the pick pm me if interested


----------



## Brigid1011*

jawallstar1 said:


> Buffalo selects Jakub Zboril. I'll make it pretty later.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.





So Detroit is up. Has been for 10 hours now. Hahahaha. Can we auto pick yet?


----------



## Oilers Apologist

pmwlker said:


> So Detroit is up. Has been for 10 hours now. Hahahaha. Can we auto pick yet?




Just give him Chabot and move on.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move down a couple spots from 31. PM me if interested.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Tampa is interested in dropping back from 29 for two seconds in the latter half of the round or that equivalent. PM me.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> Just give him Chabot and move on.





I second that. Commissioner Boone?


----------



## Black Noise

Brett Connolly
2015 1st (#29)


Cal Clutterbuck
2015 2nd (#41)
2015 4th (#108)
2015 4th (#114)


----------



## McMozesmadness

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Brett Connolly
> 2015 1st (#29)
> 
> 
> Cal Clutterbuck
> 2015 2nd (#41)
> 2015 4th (#108)
> 2015 4th (#114)




Confirmed


----------



## Joey Bones

Apologies guys, my computer wasn't working right for most of the night.

 is awarded defenseman Thomas Chabot.

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Joey Bones

Teemu said:


> FYI Joey, you're missing a pick in the 2nd round (54th overall to the Hawks for Kevin Hayes compensation)




Fixed as well as the numbers of the picks after it.


----------



## Joey Bones

As said before the OP should be up to date, except for the signings portion of it. Let me know if I missed anything else fellas.


----------



## Habs76

actively looking to move into the first or second round. Jason Demers, Alex Goligoski & Trevor Daley along with all prospects are available.


----------



## hoc123

the Montreal Canadians are proud to select with the 26'th overall pick from the Shawinigan Cataractes in the QMJHL Anthony Beauviller


----------



## SJSharks72

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Brett Connolly
> 2015 1st (#29)
> 
> 
> Cal Clutterbuck
> 2015 2nd (#41)
> 2015 4th (#108)
> 2015 4th (#114)



How many cal Clutterbucks do you have? You already traded me him in the Pavelski trade.


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 27th pick - *Brock Boeser*






1 - 19 - Kyle Connor
1 - 27 - Brock Boeser​


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Jetabre said:


> select with the 27th pick - *Brock Boeser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 19 - Kyle Connor
> 1 - 27 - Brock Boeser​




Love it. Two USHL guys, added depth on wing and center. Jets have such a strong pool of prospects already, this would be great.


----------



## AaronMK

Jetabre said:


> select with the 27th pick - *Brock Boeser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 19 - Kyle Connor
> 1 - 27 - Brock Boeser​






Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> Love it. Two USHL guys, added depth on wing and center. Jets have such a strong pool of prospects already, this would be great.




Now they just need Novak to finish the connection


----------



## Jetabre

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> Love it. Two USHL guys, added depth on wing and center. Jets have such a strong pool of prospects already, this would be great.




Haha thanks, I liked what I saw of them from the World Junior A Challenge together. Thought it'd make for a good combo.


----------



## Black Noise

SJSharks39 said:


> How many cal Clutterbucks do you have? You already traded me him in the Pavelski trade.




I did... ****.


----------



## Divine Wind

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I did... ****.




... lol


----------



## SJSharks72

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I did... ****.




I am willing to change our deal a little bit if Tampa is unwilling.


----------



## Joey Bones

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I did... ****.






SJSharks39 said:


> I am willing to change our deal a little bit if Tampa is unwilling.




Figure this out guys and let me know.


----------



## hoc123

Sorry for the wait listening on trade offers. Will make the pick at 5PM latest.


----------



## Divine Wind

hoc123 said:


> Sorry for the wait listening on trade offers. Will make the pick at 5PM latest.




19 hours is dragging it out just a tad.


----------



## Joey Bones

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> 19 hours is dragging it out just a tad.




Not sure if sarcastic, but he's actually on pace for the 6 hours. Last pick was 10 am this morning.


----------



## Teemu

Joey Bones said:


> Not sure if sarcastic, but he's actually on pace for the 6 hours. Last pick was 10 am this morning.




It only _feels _like 19 hours between some of these picks 

I'm ok with some extra mercy in the first round because it's the most important pick, but we need to be a little stricter in subsequent rounds


----------



## Jetabre

One thing of note that I can't stress enough is to make sure to PM the next person. I never received a PM for my next selection (27th), luckily I checked in anyways and it wasn't too long after the last pick.


----------



## Joey Bones

Teemu said:


> It only _feels _like 19 hours between some of these picks
> 
> I'm ok with some extra mercy in the first round because it's the most important pick, but we need to be a little stricter in subsequent rounds




Again I apologize for that becasue school and work are giving me heavy work as of late. I'm on here as soon as I have free time though.


----------



## hoc123

Jetabre said:


> One thing of note that I can't stress enough is to make sure to PM the next person. I never received a PM for my next selection (27th), luckily I checked in anyways and it wasn't too long after the last pick.




Seriously I didn't. I swear to God i did. Oh well just will have to make sure for the next pick.


----------



## Joey Bones

Jetabre said:


> One thing of note that I can't stress enough is to make sure to PM the next person. I never received a PM for my next selection (27th), luckily I checked in anyways and it wasn't too long after the last pick.




With this said....


*MAKE SURE YOU PM THE NEXT GM WHEN YOU MAKE YOUR SELECTION!!!!*


----------



## Divine Wind

Joey Bones said:


> Not sure if sarcastic, but he's actually on pace for the 6 hours. Last pick was 10 am this morning.




My bad, read it as PM the pick was made, not AM!


----------



## Yarice

To 
Pick #30

To 
Chris Higgins
Pick #45


----------



## hoc123

Montreal is proud to select with the 28'th overall pick from the Barrie Colts in the OHL Rasmus Andersson


----------



## canucks10

Yarice said:


> To
> Pick #30
> 
> To
> Chris Higgins
> Pick #45




Confirm would like to thank Chris for his years of service to the Canucks organization and wish him well in Nashville


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Patrick Wiercioch




Johan Larsson


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Wiercioch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan Larsson




 agree


----------



## Oilers Apologist

New Jersey looking to move forward prospects (Quenneville/Matteau) and picks for a top 6 right wing.


----------



## Black Noise

The New York Islanders are proud to select with the 29th pick, from the USHL,* Jeremy Bracco*






I still am looking to trade away Hickey, Grabovski and Bailey for mid round picks.


----------



## hoc123

Gino McSnipesss said:


> The New York Islanders are proud to select with the 29th pick, from the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL,* Paul Bittner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am looking to trade away Hickey, Grabovski and Bailey for mid round picks.




Already chosen.


----------



## Joey Bones

Gino McSnipesss said:


> The New York Islanders are proud to select with the 29th pick, from the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL,* Paul Bittner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am looking to trade away Hickey, Grabovski and Bailey for mid round picks.




Already chosen, guys please look at the OP to make sure you don't reselect someone who is already selected. It delays he mock further for doing so.


----------



## Black Noise

Joey Bones said:


> Already chosen, guys please look at the OP to make sure you don't reselect someone who is already selected. It delays he mock further for doing so.




Updated.


----------



## SJSharks72

UPDATED TRADE:

To NYI: C/RW: Joe Pavelski, RW: Tommy Wingels, 2015 4th (#109)
To San Jose: C/RW: Ryan Strome, LW/RW: Matt Martin, D: Calvin de Haan, 210th overall


----------



## Black Noise

SJSharks39 said:


> UPDATED TRADE:
> 
> To NYI: C/RW: Joe Pavelski, RW: Tommy Wingels, 2015 4th (#109)
> To San Jose: C/RW: Ryan Strome, LW/RW: Matt Martin, D: Calvin de Haan, 210th overall




Confirm


----------



## canucks10

With the 30th pick at the 2015 NHL Entry Draft the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select...... *Jake DeBrusk*






*1(15) - Jeremy Roy (D) - Sherbrooke - QMJHL
1(30) - Jake DeBrusk (LW) - Swift Current - WHL* 

​


----------



## Brigid1011*

Looking for a second round pick.


----------



## AaronMK

TRADE ALERT:

To the 
Bartkowski
6th

To the  
Magnus Paajarvi 
5th


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

AaronMK said:


> TRADE ALERT:
> 
> To the
> Bartkowski
> 6th
> 
> To the
> Magnus Paajarvi
> 5th




confirmed


----------



## SJSharks72

Logan Couture is available.


----------



## Yarice

If someone wants a late second, my 56th pick is available. I want a 3rd round pick + something.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Looking for top pairing right shot D and/or top line RW.

Available pieces:

A.Vasilievsky
A,Killorn
M.Barbeirio
N.Nesterov
V.Namestnikov
A.Sustr
Picks and Prospects


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 31st Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL...

*Filip Chlapik*








Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
2|31|C|Filip Chlapik|6' 1"|194 lbs|Left|Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)|21
2|54
4|91
5|121
6|151


----------



## Teemu

Big fan of 6'1" guys, eh?


----------



## SJSharks72

Teemu said:


> Big fan of 6'1" guys, eh?




And LH shot!


----------



## Yarice

line up

Filip Forsberg (1,461)-Mike Ribeiro (4,2)-Phil Kessel (8)
James Neal (5)-Mike Fisher (4,2)-Brent Burns (5,76)
Colin Wilson (3)-Calle Jarnkork (0,95)-David Desharnais (3)
James Sheppard (1,5)-Paul Gaustad (3)-Chris Higgins (2,5)
Gabriel Bourque (0,9)

Roman Josi (4)-Shea Weber (7,857)
Matthias Ekholm (1,038)-Seth Jones (3,225)
Kevin Connauton (0,683)-Ben Lovejoy (1,1)
Anthony Bitteto (0,75)

Pekka Rinne (7)
Carter Hutton (0,725)

Cap Hit: 69.842 millions.


----------



## canwincup

The LA KINGS are looking to move up into the mid 30's


----------



## Tedeward

*TRADE*

 receive

2015 2nd (57) 

 receive

2015 3rd (74)
2015 6th (171)
Tyler Lewington


----------



## hi

select


*D: Matthew Spencer, Peterborough/OHL*


----------



## Yarice

Tedeward said:


> *TRADE*
> 
> receive
> 
> 2015 2nd (57)
> 
> receive
> 
> 2015 3rd (74)
> 2015 6th (171)
> Tyler Lewington




Deal


----------



## jaleong

shopping the 33rd overall pick and/or looking for a suitor for Eric Staal. Staal could be had for cheap, if there's any interest in either PM me


----------



## canwincup

Kings receive 
33rd overall 
154 overall

Hurricanes receive 
42nd overall 
103 overall 
133 overall


----------



## Brigid1011*

Still looking to get into the second round

Flyers


----------



## jaleong

canwincup said:


> Kings receive
> 33rd overall
> 154 overall
> 
> Hurricanes receive
> 42nd overall
> 103 overall
> 133 overall




confirmed


----------



## canwincup

are thrilled to select Thomas Novak


1(12): Matt Barzal
1(14): Mikko Rantanen
2(33): Thomas Novak


----------



## Joey Bones

canwincup said:


> are thrilled to select Thomas Novak




Damn, was hoping to move up to grab him. Great selection, would definitely thrive in LA!


----------



## canwincup

Joey Bones said:


> Damn, was hoping to move up to grab him. Great selection, would definitely thrive in LA!




Thanks! I really love the way he plays


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 34th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select,

from the Baie-Comeau Drakkar of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, *Nicolas Meloche*!








1(4) - C/RW Mitchell Marner, London (OHL)
2(34) - RHD Nicolas Meloche, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)


----------



## RyanOhReally

With the 35th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the  are proud to select, from the SKA St. Petersburg in Russia, *Alexander Dergachyov*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
*2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)*

The next pick will be made shortly along with an update...


----------



## RyanOhReally

Hello Again...

With the 36th pick in the NHL Draft, the  are again, very proud to select, from the Everett Silvertips in the WHL, *RHD Noah Juulsen*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
*2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips, (WHL) *

Jenner - Johansen - Horton
Foligno(C) - Dubinsky(A) - Hartnell
Berglund - Anisimov - Wennberg
Rychel - Letestu(A) - Morin
Tropp - Skille

Murray - Wisniewski
Johnson - Tyutin
Bartley - Savard
Prout

Bobrovsky
McElhenney

Top Prospects:
*Zach Werenski LHD*
Sonny Milano LW
Kerby Rychel LW
Mike Reilly LHD
Oliver Bjorkstrand RW
*Alexander Dergachyov C*
Marko Dano C
Ryan Collins RHD
Dillon Heatherington LHD
*Noah Juulsen RHD*
Oskar Dansk G
Josh Anderson LW/RW
Daniel Zaar RW
Blake Siebenaler RHD


----------



## AaronMK

Looking to add a second rounder or early third. Not willing to move picks for picks unless its a player + pick for pick


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The New Jersey Devils have traded pick 37 to Chicago for picks 54 and 84.


----------



## Teemu

With the 37th pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select Jordan Greenway, winger, USA Hockey






I don't know who is in that picture, but he's the first thousand results of the Google image search


----------



## Brigid1011*

Willing to package lower picks for a second

Trade block

Grossman
Macdonald
Lecavailer
B Schenn

Listening to offers 

Laughton
Gostisbehere
Alt
Friedman


----------



## canwincup

The. Kings are looking to move two thirds to get into the top 50


----------



## RyanOhReally

Teemu said:


> With the 37th pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select Jordan Greenway, winger, USA Hockey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who is in that picture, but he's the first thousand results of the Google image search




This is hilarious. I remember that game from like 3 years ago


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 38th overall from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL....

*Ryan Pilon*






1st round (5)- *Dylan Strome, Center (Eerie Otters, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Ryan Pilon, Defence (Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)*
5th round (129)-
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## canucks10

looking to acquire a 2nd or 3rd round pick players available include Alexandre Burrows, Kevin Bieksa, Zack Kassian
pm me offers


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Sault Ste Marie Greyhounds.......Blake Speers


----------



## stayinalive

edguy said:


> The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 38th overall from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL....
> 
> *Ryan Pilon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st round (5)- *Dylan Strome, Center (Eerie Otters, OHL)*
> 2nd round (38)-*Ryan Pilon, Defence (Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)*
> 5th round (129)-
> 7th round (189)-
> 
> next gm has been notified​




I can only imagine the face landymack29 made, when he saw that


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Nicolas Roy


----------



## landy92mack29

stayinalive said:


> I can only imagine the face landymack29 made, when he saw that


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 41st pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the BrynÃ¤s of the SEL:


*JENS LÃ–Ã–KE*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Still looking for top pairing right shot D and/or top line RW.


----------



## jaleong

Are proud to select *Nikita Korostelev*


----------



## Yarice

jaleong said:


> Are proud to select *Nikita Korostelev*




Great pick. He was one of the two guys I was looking to take with my pick. Let's hope the other one doesn't get picked!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Filip Ahl

(17) Brandon Carlo
(40) Nicolas Roy
(43) Filip Ahl


----------



## Flyerss

*Select from the Barrie Colts of the OHL, MacKenzie Blackwood.*


----------



## Yarice

With the 45th pick of the 2015 NHL draft, the  are extremely proud to select, from FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden, Joel Eriksson Ek.






2nd round (45) : C Joel Eriksson Ek​


----------



## Noah

With the 46 pick of the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to select Mitch Vande Sompel of the Oshawa Generals.








1st round (6) LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL
2nd round (46) D: Mitch Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Gabriel Carlsson

(17) D, Brandon Carlo
(40) C, Nicolas Roy
(43) LW, Filip Ahl
(47) D, Gabriel Carlsson


----------



## Mr Lebowski

the  are proud to select...

*VINCE DUNN*






*1/18:* Daniel Sprong
*2/48* Vince Dunn​


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 49th pick - *Roope Hintz*






1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW​


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Jetabre said:


> select with the 49th pick - *Roope Hintz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
> 1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
> 2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW​




Another great pick. Hintz should not have gone that late. He brings pretty much everything.


----------



## Jetabre

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> Another great pick. Hintz should not have gone that late. He brings pretty much everything.




Suffice it to say if the real draft played out like this for the Jets I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Teemu

I may be willing to trade down a few slots if that interests anyone


----------



## RyanOhReally

Jetabre said:


> select with the 49th pick - *Roope Hintz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
> 1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
> 2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW​




That is quite the haul for 2 rounds


----------



## Brigid1011*

Anyone dealing a 2nd Flyers are interested


----------



## Joey Bones

are interested in moving down from #51 or #59. PM me for offers.


----------



## Tedeward

With the 50th pick the
 SELECT






*Jesper Lindgren*
From MODO of the SJL​


----------



## Joey Bones

Listening to offers on pick #51. PM me if interested. Have a few already.


----------



## Joey Bones

Tedeward said:


> With the 50th pick the
> SELECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesper Lindgren*
> From MODO of the SJL​




Need to send out PM's so that the next GM knows they're up. If I wasn't online, I would've missed my first pick in my own mock draft.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Aggressively seeking a 2nd round pick. Prefer in the next 2 or 3 picks. I have picks prospects and cap space

Flyers


----------



## Tedeward

Joey Bones said:


> Need to send out PM's so that the next GM knows they're up. If I wasn't online, I would've missed my first pick in my own mock draft.




Sorry!!! Forgot. This is my first rodeo.


----------



## Yarice

Looking to add another 3rd round pick from Nashville.


----------



## Joey Bones

Tedeward said:


> Sorry!!! Forgot. This is my first rodeo.




No worries!!


----------



## Joey Bones

2015 3rd (#73)
2015 3rd (#85)



2015 2nd (#51)


----------



## canwincup

Joey Bones said:


> 2015 3rd (#73)
> 2015 3rd (#85)
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 2nd (#51)




Confirmed


----------



## canwincup

are proud to select Christian Fischer




1(12): Matt Barzal
1(14): Mikko Rantanen
2(33): Thomas Novak
2(51): Christian Fischer


----------



## Divine Wind

canwincup said:


> are proud to select Christian Fischer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1(12): Matt Barzal
> 1(14): Mikko Rantanen
> 2(33): Thomas Novak
> 2(51): Christian Fischer




Amazing draft so far. Fischer is a good prospect, who i would have wanted at that spot.


----------



## canwincup

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Amazing draft so far. Fischer is a good prospect, who i would have wanted at that spot.




Thanks bud


----------



## Joey Bones

Yeah Fischer is very underrated. IMO should've been taken a while ago!


----------



## rmartin65

Tough decision here, as there are a couple players that I am interested in still available. If someone is interested in moving up, shoot me a pm, but I plan to be picking soon if I dont get any trade offers.


----------



## rmartin65

With the 52nd pick in the 2015 draft, the Pittsburgh Penguins select, from Lada Togliatti of the KHL (and MHL), RW Denis Guryanov.


----------



## Noah

Still looking to move:
Franson
Santorelli
Lupul
anyone above the age of 27


----------



## canucks10

Noah said:


> Still looking to move:
> Franson
> Santorelli
> Lupul
> anyone above the age of 27




Wouldn't Santorelli & Franson be UFA's at the draft though?


----------



## Teemu

With the 53rd pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select Matej Tomek, goaltender, Topeka RoadRunners.








Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Current Team|Our Rank
----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
1|23|LW|Paul Bittner|6' 4"|195 lbs|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|17
2|37|LW|Jordan Greenway|6' 5"|225 lbs|NDTP (USHL)|18
2|53|G|Matej Tomek|6' 3"|170 lbs|Topeka RoadRunners (NAHL)|27

I have a type.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The New Jersey Devils select Erik Cernak.

7. Timo Meier - RW - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)
54. Erik Cernak - RD - HC Kosice (Slovakia)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 54th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Frolunda Indians in Sweden...

*Jacob Larsson*








Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
2|31|C|Filip Chlapik|6' 1"|194 lbs|Left|Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)|21
2|54|D|Jacob Larsson|6' 1"|191 lbs|Left|Frolunda Indians (Sweden)|40
4|91
5|121
6|151


----------



## Noah

canucks10 said:


> Wouldn't Santorelli & Franson be UFA's at the draft though?




In this scenario this doesn't matter because you can just sign them as soon as you get their rights.


----------



## AaronMK

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 54th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Frolunda Indians in Sweden...
> 
> *Jacob Larsson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
> ----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
> 1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
> 1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
> 2|31|C|Filip Chlapik|6' 1"|194 lbs|Left|Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)|21
> 2|54|D|Jacob Larsson|6' 1"|191 lbs|Left|Frolunda Indians (Sweden)|40
> 4|91
> 5|121
> 6|151




Damn was hoping he would slip to me


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 54th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Frolunda Indians in Sweden...
> 
> *Jacob Larsson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
> ----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
> 1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
> 1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
> 2|31|C|Filip Chlapik|6' 1"|194 lbs|Left|Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)|21
> 2|54|D|Jacob Larsson|6' 1"|191 lbs|Left|Frolunda Indians (Sweden)|40
> 4|91
> 5|121
> 6|151




Still going with the 6'1" and lefty shot trend I see.


----------



## Yarice

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 54th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Frolunda Indians in Sweden...
> 
> *Jacob Larsson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
> ----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
> 1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
> 1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
> 2|31|C|Filip Chlapik|6' 1"|194 lbs|Left|Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)|21
> 2|54|D|Jacob Larsson|6' 1"|191 lbs|Left|Frolunda Indians (Sweden)|40
> 4|91
> 5|121
> 6|151



You know we are in 2015, right?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Yarice said:


> You know we are in 2015, right?




That's what I get for not proof reading.


----------



## rmartin65

6 hour clocks, right?


----------



## Joey Bones

rmartin65 said:


> 6 hour clocks, right?




Yep

 are awarded D: Guillaume Brisebois

Red Wings GM now on 1 auto warning

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Tedeward

are proud to select

From the Omaha Lancer of the USHL

*Jakob Forsbaka-Karlsson*


----------



## Joey Bones

Tedeward said:


> are proud to select
> 
> From the Omaha Lancer of the USHL
> 
> *Jakob Forsbaka-Karlsson*




Good selection, was gonna pick him at #60.


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded RW: Michael Spacek

Blues GM now on 1 auto warning

Next GM PM'd


----------



## AaronMK

Joey Bones said:


> are awarded RW: Michael Spacek
> 
> Blues GM now on 1 auto warning
> 
> Next GM PM'd




Sorry I missed my pick I had a game last night so I didn't see the PM


----------



## Oilers Apologist

New Jersey selects Ilya Samsonov

7. Timo Meier - RW - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)
54. Erik Cernak - RD - HC Kosice (Slovakia)
60. Ilya Samsonov - G - Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk (MHL)


----------



## Joey Bones

AaronMK said:


> Sorry I missed my pick I had a game last night so I didn't see the PM




No worries, just try to make the next one.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 60th pick, the New York Rangers are very proud to select, from Quebec of the QMJHL, left winger Dmytro Timashov.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov


----------



## jaleong

select Brendan Guhle

next GM PMed


----------



## hoc123

joey bones said:


> with the 60th pick, the new york rangers are very proud to select, from quebec of the qmjhl, left winger dmytro timashov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 (60) lw: Dmytro timashov




damn you joey bones!!!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I am willing to trade up from mid 3rd to late 2nd in exchange for mid 4th down to mid 5th.


----------



## RyanOhReally

There's a trade to announce:

 receive RHD Maxim Chudinov

 receive RW Jared Boll


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

RyanOhReally said:


> There's a trade to announce:
> 
> receive RHD Maxim Chudinov
> 
> receive RW Jared Boll




confirmed.


----------



## Tedeward

are proud to select

From Leksand of the SHL

*Fredrick Forsberg*




​


----------



## Joey Bones

Tedeward said:


> are proud to select
> 
> From Leksand of the SHL
> 
> *Fredrick Forsberg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




****!!!!!! 

Thought I could grab him later!!!


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 63rd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the Red Deer Rebels of the WHL:


*ADAM MUSIL*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
​


----------



## Yarice

Tedeward said:


> are proud to select
> 
> From Leksand of the SHL
> 
> *Fredrick Forsberg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Now, you can trade him to me against an overpaid player past his prime


----------



## jaleong

are proud to select

*Glenn Gawdin*


----------



## Brigid1011*

Anyone looking to move back in the 3rd. Looking to move up. Have picks to offer

Paul
Flyers


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 94th pick, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...

from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey Leagye, *Zachary Senyshyn*!


----------



## RyanOhReally

would like to thank Joey Bones and the Rangers organization for their hospitality.

*APPLAUSE*

With the 66th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select, from the Shawnigan Cataracts in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, *LW Dennis Yan*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips, (WHL)
*3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)*


----------



## Noah

With the 67th pick in the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to Select Nathan Noel from the St.Johns Sea Dogs of the QMJHL!







1st round (6) LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL
2nd round (46) D: Mitch Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL
3rd round (67) C: Nathen Noel, St.Johns/QMJHL


----------



## Oilers Apologist

New Jersey selects Jonas Siegenthaler.

7. Timo Meier - RW - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)
54. Erik Cernak - RD - HC Kosice (Slovakia)
60. Ilya Samsonov - G - Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk (MHL)
68. Jonas Siegenthaler - LD - ZSC (NLA)


----------



## Oilers Apologist

6 hours yet?


----------



## Brigid1011*

RyanOhReally said:


> would like to thank Joey Bones and the Rangers organization for their hospitality.
> 
> *APPLAUSE*
> 
> With the 66th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select, from the Shawnigan Cataracts in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, *LW Dennis Yan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
> 2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
> 2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips, (WHL)
> *3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)*





Damnit. I've been trying to move up to grab him. Good pick


----------



## hi

Never received a pm

 select


*Yakov Trenin*


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Regina Pats......Austin Wagner


----------



## RyanOhReally

With the 71st pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select, from the Victoriaville Tigres in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, *RW Gabriel Gagne*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
*3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)*


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Ryan Gropp

(17) Brandon Carlo
(40) Nicolas Roy
(43) Gabriel Carlsson
(47) Filip Ahl
(72) Ryan Gropp
(76)
(108)
(148)


----------



## Oilers Apologist

showjaxx said:


> Never received a pm
> 
> select
> 
> 
> *Yakov Trenin*




My bad I think I sent it to LandyMack instead.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 73rd pick, the New York Rangers are proud to select from the USNTDP of the USHL, center Jack Roslovic.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic


----------



## Yarice

With the 74th pick of the 2015 NHL draft, the  are proud to select, from Gatineau, QMJHL, Alexandre Carrier






2nd round (45) : C Joel Eriksson Ek
3rd round (74) : D Alexandre Carrier


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to move either #82 or #85 for some later picks. PM me for offers.


----------



## Joey Bones

2015 5th (#129)
2015 5th (#137)
2015 7th (#189)


2015 3rd (#85)


----------



## edguy

Joey Bones said:


> 2015 5th (#129)
> 2015 5th (#137)
> 2015 7th (#189)
> 
> 
> 2015 3rd (#85)




Agree


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 75th pick, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...

from AIK of the Allsvenskan league, *Robin Kovacs*!






1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Nicholas Meloche, RHD, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
3(64) - Zachary Senyshyn, RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
3(75) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)


----------



## Teemu

Aww, he looks like a friendly guy


----------



## Flyerss

*select with the 76th pick overall Daniel Vladar*


----------



## Joey Bones

Flyerss said:


> *select with the 76th pick overall Daniel Vladar*




Snagged him and Blackwood? 

Does that even make sense for Anaheim's goaltending system with Andersen and Gibson?


----------



## Flyerss

Joey Bones said:


> Snagged him and Blackwood?
> 
> Does that even make sense for Anaheim's goaltending system with Andersen and Gibson?




 i know it looks nuts


I already traded Gibson Blackwood is supposed to replace him, I wanted to pick someone else but then realized he's still there.

Pure value pick, i went for the upside i like his potential more than anyone else.


----------



## Brigid1011*

With the 77th pick the Flyers select

Jesse Gabrielle. LW. Regina WHL



Pick 10 Oliver Kyllington
Pick 20 Travis Konecny
Pick 77 Jesse Gabrielle.


----------



## Divine Wind

pmwlker said:


> *With the 77th pick the Flyers select
> 
> Jesse Gabrielle. LW. Regina WHL*
> 
> 
> 
> Pick 10 Oliver Kyllington
> Pick 20 Travis Konecny
> Pick 77 Jesse Gabrielle.




The Minnesota GM curses at their draft table.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> The Minnesota GM curses at their draft table.




Hehe. Happy he was still on the board.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take LOIK LÃ‰VEILLÃ‰






(17) Brandon Carlo
(40) Nicolas Roy
(43) Gabriel Carlsson
(47) Filip Ahl
(72) Ryan Gropp
(76) Loik Leveille
(108)
(148)


----------



## Mr Lebowski

BoldNewLettuce said:


> take LOIK LÃ‰VEILLÃ‰


----------



## Mr Lebowski

The  are very proud to select...

Thomas Schemitsch!


----------



## Divine Wind

With the 80th pick in the 2015 NHL draft, the Minnesota Wild are proud to select from Ladia Togliatti of the KHL/MHL, Denis Guryanov.

PM'in next GM now.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> With the 80th pick in the 2015 NHL draft, the Minnesota Wild are proud to select from Ladia Togliatti of the KHL/MHL, Denis Guryanov.
> 
> PM'in next GM now.




Taken 52nd...


----------



## Divine Wind

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> Taken 52nd...




ouch, how did i miss that ... my bad.

With the 80th pick in the 2015 NHL draft, the Minnesota Wild are proud to select from U.S. National U18 Team of the USDP, Brendan Warren.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> ouch, how did i miss that ... my bad.
> 
> With the 80th pick in the 2015 NHL draft, the Minnesota Wild are proud to select from U.S. National U18 Team of the USDP, Brendan Warren.




nice save


----------



## Tedeward

Suprised he's fallen this far but the  are proud to select....

*Sebastian Aho (LW)*

From Assat of the Finish Liiga.

(20): Travis Konecny *Traded
(50): Jesper Lindgren
(57): Jakob Forsbaka-Karlsson
(62): Fredrik Forsberg
(81): Sebastian Aho


----------



## Joey Bones

Tedeward gotta send those PM's man. Didn't get one again.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 82nd pick, the New York Rangers select from Erie of the OHL, defenseman Travis Dermott.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Radovan Bondra


----------



## Oilers Apologist

New Jersey selects Kay Schweri.

7. Timo Meier - RW - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)
54. Erik Cernak - RD - HC Kosice (Slovakia)
60. Ilya Samsonov - G - Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk (MHL)
68. Jonas Siegenthaler - LD - ZSC (NLA)
84. Kay Schweri - RW - Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 85th overall from the Quebec Remparts of the QMJHL....

*Callum Booth*





1st round (5)- *Dylan Strome, Center (Eerie Otters, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Ryan Pilon, Defence (Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)*
3rd round (85)-*Callum Booth, Goaltender (Quebec Remparts, QMJHL)*


next gm has been notified​


----------



## RyanOhReally

With the 86th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select, from the Tri-City Americans in the Western Hockey League, *LHD Parker Wotherspoon*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
*3(86) - Parker Wotherspoon LHD, 6'0", 170lbs, Tri-City Americans (WHL)*


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select Graham Knott from the Niagara Icedogs


----------



## AaronMK

The Blues are proud to select G Denis Godla


----------



## Flyerss

*select with the 89th pick overall Julius NÃ¤ttinen*


----------



## IPreferPi

trying to acquire 4th round picks. Still have Vermette, Michalek, Korpikoski available.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Sorry guys. Crazy busy day. Pick coming within 10 mins


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 90th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the SKELLEFTEA of the SEL:


*SEBASTION AHO*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL

​


----------



## Brigid1011*

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 90th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:
> 
> The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:
> 
> From the SKELLEFTEA of the SEL:
> 
> 
> *SEBASTION AHO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
> 1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
> 2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
> 3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
> 3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
> 
> ​





Pretty sure he was taken already


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose selects Dante Salituro


----------



## Yarice

pmwlker said:


> Pretty sure he was taken already




No, it was the other sebastian aho


----------



## RyanOhReally

SJSharks39 said:


> San Jose selects Dante Salituro


----------



## Tedeward

Yarice said:


> No, it was the other sebastian aho




Yeah. I took the winger.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 92nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Saginaw Spirit of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Mitchell Stephens*








Round|Pick|Position|Player|Height|Weight|Shoots|Current Team|Our Rank
----------|----------|-----|-------------------------|------------|------------|--------|---------------------------------------|-----
1|1|C|Connor McDavid|6' 1"|195 lbs|Left|Erie Otters (OHL)|1
1|24|D|Jakub Zboril|6' 1"|184 lbs|Left|Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)|22
2|31|C|Filip Chlapik|6' 1"|194 lbs|Left|Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)|21
2|54|D|Jacob Larsson|6' 1"|191 lbs|Left|Frolunda Indians (Sweden)|40
4|92|C|Mitchell Stephens|5' 11"|184 lbs|Right|Saginaw Spirit (OHL)|70
5|122
6|152
Next GM has been notified


----------



## hi

select


*D: Gustav Bouramman, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*


----------



## jaleong

select

*Adam Marsh*


----------



## Tedeward

With our next two picks the  select

*Aleksi Saarela*






and...

*Felix Sandstrom*






(20): Travis Konecny *Traded
(50): Jesper Lindgren
(57): Jakob Forsbaka-Karlsson
(62): Fredrik Forsberg
(81): Sebastian Aho
(95): Aleksi Saarela
(96): Felix Sandstrom

OK... *PMing next GM*


----------



## Divine Wind

I resign as the Minnesota GM, you can place the Wild on auto-pick.


----------



## Noah

With the 97th pick of the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to select Kyle Capobianco of the Sudbury Wolves.









1st round (6) LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL
2nd round (46) D: Mitch Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL
3rd round (67) C: Nathen Noel, St.Johns/QMJHL
4th round (97) D: Kyle Capobianco, Sudbury/OHL


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The New Jersey Devils select Erik Foley.

7. Timo Meier - RW - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)
54. Erik Cernak - RD - HC Kosice (Slovakia)
60. Ilya Samsonov - G - Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk (MHL)
68. Jonas Siegenthaler - LD - ZSC (NLA)
84. Kay Schweri - RW - Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
98. Erik Foley - RW - Cedar Rapids RoughRiders (USHL)


----------



## RyanOhReally

With the 99th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the  are proud to select, from the Moncton Wildcats in Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, *RW Conor Garland*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
3(86) - Parker Wotherspoon LHD, 6'0", 170lbs, Tri-City Americans (WHL)
*4(99) - Conor Garland RW, 5'8", 165lbs, Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)*

Updated Top 20 Prospects:
*1. Zach Werenski LHD (2015, 1st RD, 8th OVR)*
2. Sonny Milano LW (2014, 1st RD, 16th OVR)
3. Kerby Rychel LW (2013, 1st RD, 19th OVR)
4. Oliver Bjorkstrand RW (2013, 3rd RD, 89th OVR)
5. Marko Dano C (2013, 1st RD, 27th OVR)
6. Mike Reilly LHD (2011, 4th RD, 98th OVR)
*7. Alexander Dergachyov C (2015 2nd RD, 35th OVR)*
*8. Dennis Yan LW (2015 3rd RD, 66th OVR)*
9. Dillion Heatherington LHD (2013, 2nd RD, 50th OVR)
10. Ryan Collins RHD (2014 2nd RD, 47th OVR)
*11. Noah Juulsen RHD (2015, 2nd RD, 36th OVR)*
12. Oskar Dansk G (2012, 2nd RD, 31st OVR)
*13. Parker Wotherspoon LHD (2015, 3rd RD, 86th OVR)*
14. Josh Anderson LW/RW (2012, 4th RD, 95th OVR)
*15. Gabriel Gagne RW (2015 3rd RD, 71st OVR)*
16. Anton Forsberg G (2011, 7th RD, 188th OVR)
17. Blake Siebenaler RHD (2014, 3rd RD, 77th OVR)
*18. Conor Garland RW (2015, 4th RD, 99th OVR)*
19. Daniel Zaar RW (2012, 6th RD, 152nd OVR)
20. Sean Collins C (2008, 7th RD, 187th OVR)

_(Note: Sorry for the long post, last update until the end.)_


----------



## Joey Bones

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> I resign as the Minnesota GM, you can place the Wild on auto-pick.




Won't put them on auto, just yet.

*I'll give it until Minnesota's next pick to auto if someone doesn't pick the team up.

With that said, if anyone not participating in this mock would like to take over as GM for Minnesota please PM me ASAP!!!!*


----------



## Joey Bones

Well that didn't take long.

As per PM request, dathockeydoe is the new GM of the Minnesota Wild.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Apparently the Wild need Suter, Buff, and Doughty. I'm not sure what to make of that. Currently going over the roster and prospects. Whatever youth was left on this team has apparently been parted with too. 

If you have interest in anyone on my roster feel free to ask. 

It tough for a GM to evaluate a team mid draft.. but I'll do my best.


----------



## RyanOhReally

dathockeydoe said:


> Apparently the Wild need Suter, Buff, and Doughty. I'm not sure what to make of that. Currently going over the roster and prospects. Whatever youth was left on this team has apparently been parted with too.
> 
> If you have interest in anyone on my roster feel free to ask.
> 
> It tough for a GM to evaluate a team mid draft.. but I'll do my best.




He couldn't get the right prices for Parise and Suter to begin a rebuild so he went ALL in. Did a solid job in my opinion, but I don't have all of the team's information in front of me to completely say


----------



## Noah

With the 100th pick in the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to Hayden McCool of the Windsor spitfires.








1st round (6) LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL
2nd round (46) D: Mitch Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL
3rd round (67) C: Nathen Noel, St.Johns/QMJHL
4th round (97) D: Kyle Capobianco, Sudbury/OHL
4th round (100) C: Hayden McCool, Windsor/OHL


----------



## Brigid1011*

With the 101st pick in the draft the Flyers select defenseman Joseph Cecconi from Muskegon in the USHL



Rd1. Oliver Kyllington. D
Rd1. Travis Konecny. C/W
Rd3. Jesse Gabrielle. LW.
Rd4. Joseph Cecconi. D


----------



## hoc123

pmwlker said:


> With the 101st pick in the draft the Flyers select
> 
> Dmytro Timashov LW. Quebec QJMHL
> 
> 
> Rd1. Oliver Kyllington. D
> Rd1. Travis Konecny. C/W
> Rd3. Jesse Gabrielle. LW
> Rd4. Dmytro Timashov LW
> 
> 
> 
> Adding speed and skill to the prospect pool.




Already chosen.


----------



## Brigid1011*

hoc123 said:


> Already chosen.




Already changed. Should've known he'd be gone by now.


----------



## hoc123

The Canadians are proud to select Andrew Mangiapane


----------



## dathockeydoe

RyanOhReally said:


> He couldn't get the right prices for Parise and Suter to begin a rebuild so he went ALL in. Did a solid job in my opinion, but I don't have all of the team's information in front of me to completely say




Wayyyy too many locked up contracts. It seems to fit under the cap for next season but really not by much. I highly doubt Tuch will be on the roster(as he had it). When you have contracts such as Parise and Suter you build around them through your system. Sign top free agents only with the balance of filling your lineup from within. I think guys like (granlund, Nino, Zucker, Coyle, Brodin etc) are a great showing of that....
that being said.. its tough to know what to do with Doughty on the second line and also eating Richards contract forever at 5 mil. Really unsure what to make of it. 
Team doesn't have much depth and what prospects/young players aren't there anymore either. 

With this roster Minn would have to move one or more of Koivu, Vanek, Richards, and one of the three 3 Dmen (Buff, Suter, Doughty) for even any money to sign anyone..
Just seems like a weird situation created. 
Oh well. Stock the cupboards with draft picks. Here we go.


----------



## jaleong

are proud to select

*Andrew Nielsen*


----------



## dathockeydoe

delete


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Tyson Baille


----------



## Stud Muffin

Do the wild have a new gm ?


----------



## dathockeydoe

Stud Muffin said:


> Do the wild have a new gm ?




Yep. Me. I'll draft right away.


----------



## dathockeydoe

are proud to select with the 105th pick in the 2015 draft...

From KLH Chomutov (Czech2) RW David Kase. 






David had a great showing at the WJC this year and we are thrilled to get a player of his caliber in the 4th round. He has shown a high level of skill and creativity and I'm sure he will be excited to rub it in his big brother's face that he was drafted higher.


----------



## canucks10

The Vancouver Canucks select Kiril Kaprizov


----------



## Yarice

selects Alexander Sharov

2: Joel Eriksson Ek
3: Alexandre Carrier
4: Alexander Sharov


----------



## dathockeydoe

canucks10 said:


> The Vancouver Canucks select Kiril Koltsov




....again? You sure you don't want Duncan Keith this time?


----------



## canucks10

dathockeydoe said:


> ....again? You sure you don't want Duncan Keith this time?




Just realized that meant Kaprizov lol


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded D: Olivier Galipeau

The GM is now on 1 auto warning

Next GM PM'd


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

pending approval...

(I know I'm late) but I select LW AJ Greer. Boston University baby.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 109th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:


*Pavel Karnaukhov*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL

​


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 110th pick - *Keegan Kolesar*






1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW
4 - 110 - Keegan Kolesar, RW​


----------



## Tedeward

select *Anthony Richard* from Val d'Or


----------



## Joey Bones

Joey Bones said:


> are awarded D: Olivier Galipeau
> 
> The GM is now on 1 auto warning
> 
> Next GM PM'd






BoldNewLettuce said:


> pending approval...
> 
> (I know I'm late) but I select LW AJ Greer. Boston University baby.




*You'll be able to switch, however, your 1 auto warning is going to stand due to how long in between picks it was. All good, just don't miss your next pick.

With this said, Olivier Galipeau is still available to select.

This is two strikes now when someone is able to switch picks after missing it. One more strike and no more being able to switch picks. Every GM must understand that missing a pick and getting the BPA via 3:1 NA/EU players is necessary to keep the mock moving smoothly and fairly for everyone. From here on out if a team misses their pick, you get what you get and you don't get upset. 

Let's continue having a great mock fellas.*


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 112th pick, the New York Rangers select from Sioux Falls of the USHL, center Cooper Marody.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
4 (112) C: Cooper Marody


----------



## Jetabre

Dang you took my boy Cooper. He's usually one of my go to guys in the mid-rounds.


----------



## rmartin65

Pittsburgh is pleased to select RW Troy Terry.

He needs time, but everything is there for him to become a top 6 winger in the NHL.


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select Simon Bourque, defenseman, Rimouski Oceanic


----------



## RyanOhReally

Nathan Horton

For


David Clarkson


----------



## Noah

RyanOhReally said:


> Nathan Horton
> 
> For
> 
> 
> David Clarkson




Agree


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 115th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the Seattle Thunderbirds of the WHL:


*Ethan Bear*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL

​


----------



## Joey Bones

RyanOhReally said:


> Nathan Horton
> 
> For
> 
> 
> David Clarkson




 terrific


----------



## Joey Bones

Teemu said:


> The Chicago Blackhawks select Simon Bourque, defenseman, Rimouski Oceanic




Solid pick up. He'd be great in Chicago!


----------



## dathockeydoe

It's been over 6 hours. 
Detroit is awarded D Oliver Galipeau from Val-D'or of the QMJHL.

I'll message Washington GM.


----------



## Yarice

I put the young goalie prospect Juuse Saros on the block, pm me if interested.


----------



## Tedeward

take *Ryan Zuhlsdorf* 

*PMing next GM*


----------



## Joey Bones

dathockeydoe said:


> It's been over 6 hours.
> Detroit is awarded D Oliver Galipeau from Val-D'or of the QMJHL.
> 
> I'll message Washington GM.




*This is the GM's 2nd auto in a row so he is now relinquished of his duties. Anyone not in the mock that would like to take over as GM of the Detroit Red Wings, please PM me ASAP. If there is no interest by Monday or Tuesday anyone that is already playing may take a 2nd team. If no one has contacted me about acquiring the team by Wednesday, the team goes on Auto for the remainder of the draft.*


----------



## dathockeydoe

Tedeward said:


> take *Ryan Zuhlsdorf*
> 
> *PMing next GM*




solid pick. i would have looked at him in later rounds


----------



## AaronMK

St. Louis selects D Dillon Eichstadt of the Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL


----------



## AaronMK

AaronMK said:


> looking to flip Martin Erat or Matt Calvert for picks. PM me if interested




Still in place


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 119th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl of the KHL:


*VLADISLAV GAVRIKOV*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL

​


----------



## Joey Bones

As per PM request, Nhl Nhl is the new GM for Detroit


----------



## Joey Bones

AaronMK said:


> St. Louis selects D Dillon Eichstadt of the Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL




He's unable to be selected because he is over the age limit for a draft eligible prospect. You have until the end of the day to select a different player, otherwise you'll be given the BPA at midnight tonight. You will not be given a 1 auto warning since you were within your time slot of selecting.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 120th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From USA U18 of the USNDP:


*CALEB JONES*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL
4/120 - Caleb Jones - USA U18 - USNDP

​


----------



## Nhl Nhl

Almost everyone on the red wings is up for sale (for the right price)!! Make me some offers!!


----------



## AaronMK

Sorry about the last pick. St. Louis selects F Jiri Fronk of Cedar Rapids, USHL


----------



## Yarice

Joey Bones said:


> He's unable to be selected because he is over the age limit for a draft eligible prospect. You have until the end of the day to select a different player, otherwise you'll be given the BPA at midnight tonight. You will not be given a 1 auto warning since you were within your time slot of selecting.




Magnus Nygren was drafted at the exact same age by the habs.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

Dallas gets:
121'st overall

Montreal gets:
132'nd+138'th


----------



## Habs76

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Dallas gets:
> 121'st overall
> 
> Montreal gets:
> 132'nd+138'th




 Confirmed


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, 121st overall, Dmitri Yudin!


----------



## jaleong

Trade announcement

 Antoine Vermette (50% retained)

 Guillame Brisebois, 2015 5th (146)


----------



## IPreferPi

jaleong said:


> Trade announcement
> 
> Antoine Vermette (50% retained)
> 
> Guillame Brisebois, 2015 5th (146)




Um that's news to me.


----------



## jaleong

IPreferPi said:


> Um that's news to me.




whoops my bad wrong mock draft everyone


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded D: John Marino

The GM is now on 1 auto warning

Next GM PM'd


----------



## hi

select


*D: Yegor Rykov, SKA-1946 St. Petersburg/MHL*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> are awarded D: John Marino
> 
> The GM is now on 1 auto warning
> 
> Next GM PM'd




Sorry about this I had a stressful weekend and completely forgot after I got my PM.

I'll keep this pick.


----------



## jaleong

select

*Samuel Dove-McFalls, C, St. John Sea Dogs*


----------



## IPreferPi

select Adam Werner, G, FÃ¤rjestad J20 (SuperElit).


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select with the 126th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, from the Green Bay Gamblers in the USHL, *C Brent Gates*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
3(86) - Parker Wotherspoon LHD, 6'0", 170lbs, Tri-City Americans (WHL)
4(99) - Conor Garland RW, 5'8", 165lbs, Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
*5(126) - Brent Gates C, 6'2", 200lbs, Green Bay Gamblers (USHL)*

Never Received a PM.  Toronto's been Pm'd, they're on the clock


----------



## Noah

With 127th pick of the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to select Lukas Bengtsson from Mora of Allsvenskan. 







1st round (6) LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL
2nd round (46) D: Mitch Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL
3rd round (67) C: Nathen Noel, St.Johns/QMJHL
4th round (97) D: Kyle Capobianco, Sudbury/OHL
4th round (100) C: Hayden McCool, Windsor/OHL
5th round (127) D: Lukas Bengtsson, Mora/Allsvenskan


----------



## AaronMK

St. Louis selects from Des Moines, USHL Nikita Pavylchev C

*58) Michael Spacek F
88) Denis Godla G
118) Jiri Fronk F
128) Nikita Pavylchev*


----------



## dathockeydoe

AaronMK said:


> St. Louis selects from Des Moines, USHL Nikita Pavylchev C
> 
> *58) Michael Spacek F
> 88) Denis Godla G
> 118) Jiri Fronk F
> 128) Nikita Pavylchev*




 I was hoping to grab him.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 129th pick, the New York Rangers select from JYP of SM-Liiga, defenseman Sami Niku.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
5 (129) D: Sami Niku


----------



## Tedeward

select *Gustaf FranzÃ©n* of the Kitchener Rangers.


----------



## Brigid1011*

The Flyers select

Karch Bachman. Culver Academy. LW


----------



## Brigid1011*

Can someone PM next Gm. Hands full with sick 3 year old. Thanks in advance


----------



## Teemu

Joey Bones said:


> With the 129th pick, the New York Rangers select from JYP of SM-Liiga, defenseman Sami Niku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
> 3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
> 3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
> 4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
> 5 (129) D: Sami Niku




Boooooo


----------



## Noah

pmwlker said:


> Can someone PM next Gm. Hands full with sick 3 year old. Thanks in advance




Message sent.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Noah said:


> Message sent.






Thanks. What a snotty mess


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select with the 132nd overall pick 

Denis Malgin


----------



## hoc123

Wait why is the 130th overall pick Washington's. I only traded him the 4th and 7th round picks?


----------



## Noah

pmwlker said:


> Thanks. What a snotty mess




Hope they get better soon.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Auto?


----------



## jaleong

Never received a PM so Carolina selects

*Grayson Pawlenchuk*


----------



## Joey Bones

hoc123 said:


> Wait why is the 130th overall pick Washington's. I only traded him the 4th and 7th round picks?




Apologies, I screwed up the trade. I have Mike Green and Vitek Vanecek going to you for a 5th (#130) and a 7th (#207). For some reason, I still slotted the 4th rounder (#117) to Washington as well. Seeing that the picks were already made, I'll have it up between you and the other GM what you'd like to do.


----------



## Joey Bones

*A reminder to everyone that once you select your player to pm the next GM to let them know they are up next!!!!!*


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Chrstian Jaros


----------



## dathockeydoe

are proud to select with the 135th pick from the USHL D Casey Fitzgerald.


----------



## canucks10

The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select Brett McKenzie of the North Bay Battalion


----------



## hoc123

Both me and the Washington GM agree that i'll do the pick for 130th and he'll retract. Good news is that the player I want isn't taken yet.

For the 130th overall pick The Canadians are proud to select Tyler Soy.


----------



## Tedeward

hoc123 said:


> Both me and the Washington GM agree that i'll do the pick for 130th and he'll retract. Good news is that the player I want isn't taken yet.
> 
> For the 130th overall pick The Canadians are proud to select Tyler Soy.




I confirm this


----------



## RyanOhReally

canucks10 said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select Brett McKenzie of the North Bay Battalion




I actually thought he was taken when I picked! 

Good pick, I watch the Battalion whenever I can and he is always a stand out


----------



## Joey Bones

hoc123 said:


> Both me and the Washington GM agree that i'll do the pick for 130th and he'll retract. Good news is that the player I want isn't taken yet.
> 
> For the 130th overall pick The Canadians are proud to select Tyler Soy.






Tedeward said:


> I confirm this




Confirmed, meaning the following:

*Tyler Soy is off the board while Gustaf Franzen is back on!!!*


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 137th pick, the New York Rangers select from Blues U20 out of the Jr. A SM-Liiga, defenseman Veeti Vainio.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
5 (129) D: Sami Niku
5 (137) D: Veeti Vainio


----------



## hoc123

Joey Bones said:


> With the 137th pick, the New York Rangers select from Blues U20 out of the Jr. A SM-Liiga, defenseman Veeti Vainio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
> 3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
> 3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
> 4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
> 5 (129) D: Sami Niku
> 5 (137) D: Veeti Vainio




Damn you JOEY BONES!!!


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select with the 138th overall pick Vince Dunn.


----------



## RyanOhReally

hoc123 said:


> The Montreal Canadians are proud to select with the 138th overall pick Vince Dunn.




Taken by Calgary, 48 I think


----------



## jaleong

Hurricanes have two picks left, I'm happy with my draft and will trade my remaining picks for a low-end prospect. PM offers


----------



## rmartin65

jaleong said:


> Hurricanes have two picks left, I'm happy with my draft and will trade my remaining picks for a low-end prospect. PM offers




To 

JS Dea

To 

Pick 159
Pick 184


----------



## jaleong

rmartin65 said:


> To
> 
> JS Dea
> 
> To
> 
> Pick 159
> Pick 184




confirmed, Carolina is done for this draft. With that, my future lineup stands as this:

Zykov-Seguin-E. Staal
Collberg-Lindholm-Korostelev
Foegele-Rask-Tolchinsky
Tlusty-Gawdin-Kulemin

Fleury-McKeown
Klingberg-Murphy
Bystrom-Guhle

Nedeljkovic
Khudobin


----------



## canucks10

RyanOhReally said:


> I actually thought he was taken when I picked!
> 
> Good pick, I watch the Battalion whenever I can and he is always a stand out




Ya I had to check like 3 times to make sure he wasn't taken lol


----------



## hoc123

RyanOhReally said:


> Taken by Calgary, 48 I think




Damn should have known it was to good to be true. 

I reselect Jeremy Lauzon


----------



## Mr Lebowski

the  are proud to select

*ALEXANDRE GOULET*


----------



## dathockeydoe

With pick #140 the  are happy to select from Guelph in the OHL, *Pius Suter*






Pm'd Washington.


----------



## Tedeward

And now... the  select *Gustaf FranzÃ©n*


----------



## Joey Bones

Tedeward said:


> And now... the  select *Gustaf FranzÃ©n*




 funny how that turned out


----------



## Black Noise

jaleong said:


> confirmed, Carolina is done for this draft. With that, my future lineup stands as this:
> 
> Zykov-Seguin-E. Staal
> Collberg-Lindholm-Korostelev
> Foegele-Rask-Tolchinsky
> Tlusty-Gawdin-Kulemin
> 
> Fleury-McKeown
> Klingberg-Murphy
> Bystrom-Guhle
> 
> Nedeljkovic
> Khudobin




Auston Matthews


----------



## canucks10

Vancouver selects Jan Scotka


----------



## canucks10

Can someone pm the next gm please my phone is dying on me


----------



## rmartin65

canucks10 said:


> Can someone pm the next gm please my phone is dying on me




No need, I am here. 

I will be making my pick shortly.


----------



## rmartin65

Pittsburgh selects defenseman Chris Martenet from London of the OHL.


----------



## Teemu

With the 144th pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select Jason Bell, defenseman, Saint John Sea Dogs


----------



## Joey Bones

rmartin65 said:


> Pittsburgh selects defenseman Chris Martenet from London of the OHL.




Solid pick, really like Martenet in the later rounds.


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose selects Samuel Montembeault


----------



## Nhl Nhl

Detroit red wings select Brad morrison of the Prince george cougars


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Alex True


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take D, Tyler Brown


----------



## Flyerss

slect Matt Luff


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 150th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From Owen Sound of the OHL:


*PETRUS PALMU*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL
4/120 - Caleb Jones - USA U18 - USNDP
5/150 - Petrus Palmu - Owen Sound - OHL

​


----------



## Yarice

select Matt Schmalz

2(45) Joel Eriksson-Ek
3(74) Alexandre Carrier
4(107) Alexander Sharov
5(151) Matt Schmalz


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 152nd Overall Selection, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from HV71 in Sweden...

*Kevin Stenlund*


----------



## hi

select


*G: Ales Stezka*


----------



## canwincup

are proud to select Tate Olson


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 155th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From Quebec of the QMJHL:


*VLADIMIR TKACHEV*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL
4/120 - Caleb Jones - USA U18 - USNDP
5/150 - Petrus Palmu - Owen Sound - OHL
6/155 - Vladimir Tkachev - Quebec - QMJHL
​


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select with the 156th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, from the Prince George Cougars in the WHL, *LW Jared Bethune*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
3(86) - Parker Wotherspoon LHD, 6'0", 170lbs, Tri-City Americans (WHL)
4(99) - Conor Garland RW, 5'8", 165lbs, Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
5(126) - Brent Gates C, 6'2", 200lbs, Green Bay Gamblers (USHL)
*6(156) - Jared Bethune LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Prince George Cougars (WHL)*


----------



## Noah

With the 157th pick of the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to select Adin Hill of the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL.







1st round (6) LW: Lawson Crouse, Kingston/OHL
2nd round (46) D: Mitch Vande Sompel, Oshawa/OHL
3rd round (67) C: Nathen Noel, St.Johns/QMJHL
4th round (97) D: Kyle Capobianco, Sudbury/OHL
4th round (100) C: Hayden McCool, Windsor/OHL
5th round (127) D: Lukas Bengtsson, Mora/Allsvenskan
6th round (157) G: Adin Hill, Portland/WHL


----------



## Oilers Apologist

New Jersey selects Giorgio Estephan.

7. Timo Meier - RW - Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)
54. Erik Cernak - RD - HC Kosice (Slovakia)
60. Ilya Samsonov - G - Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk (MHL)
68. Jonas Siegenthaler - LD - ZSC (NLA)
84. Kay Schweri - RW - Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
98. Erik Foley - RW - Cedar Rapids RoughRiders (USHL)
158. Giorgio Estephan - C - Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)


----------



## rmartin65

The Penguins select center Marcus Vela from the Langley Rivermen of the BCHL.


----------



## Brigid1011*

By my watch that leaves about 25 minutes til the next pick is due in. Correct me if I'm wrong please. Waiting to make my next pick



I'll leave it to someone else to auto pick so it's not a conflict as I pick next. Please don't auto pick him the guy I'm picking next Hahahahahs. Pleeeeese


----------



## Brigid1011*

Nick Shultz. 2 years 2.25 per year


Flyers


----------



## dathockeydoe

Auto Selection for Toronto Maple Leafs. 

Leafs select D Austin Strand from the Red Deer of the WHL. 

Flyers are on the clock.


----------



## Brigid1011*

With pick 161 the Flyers select Taggart Corriveau RW Westminister


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, Ryan Zuhlsdorf!


----------



## RyanOhReally

Habs76 said:


> are proud to select, Kay Schweri




Taken, 84


----------



## Habs76

RyanOhReally said:


> Taken, 84




Fixed


----------



## dathockeydoe

Habs76 said:


> Fixed




Strike 2..... you should probably look at the list before selecting someone...


----------



## Habs76

dathockeydoe said:


> Strike 2..... you should probably look at the list before selecting someone...



 take Scott Allen(Medicine Hat)


----------



## Teemu

The Blackhawks select Cameron Hughes, University of Wisconsin


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Veini Vehvilainen


----------



## dathockeydoe

select with the 165th pick C Jake Jaremko from Elk River HS






80. LW Brendan Warren
105. RW David Kase
135. D Casey Fitzgerald
140, C Puis Suter
165. C Jake Jaremko


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to grab two 7ths for NYR's 6th (#172). PM me if interested.


----------



## canucks10

The Vancouver Canucks select Joe Gatenby of the Kelowna Rockets


----------



## Noah

Sorry I missed my pick, I meant to message the OP my list but I had to leave early


----------



## dathockeydoe

Auto Pick for San Jose.

They select with the 167th pick, D Artem Volkov from MVD Balashikha 2. 

St Louis now on the clock.


----------



## SJSharks72

Thanks for the pm dathockeydoe. I got a pm with 15 minutes left. Please remember to send PM's.


----------



## dathockeydoe

SJSharks39 said:


> Thanks for the pm dathockeydoe. I got a pm with 15 minutes left. Please remember to send PM's.




Whenever someone takes a long time I just assume nobody pm'd them. I tried to help but still had to keep the game going.


----------



## SJSharks72

dathockeydoe said:


> Whenever someone takes a long time I just assume nobody pm'd them. I tried to help but still had to keep the game going.




I'm not blaming you. I just wasn't on for a little while after. I'm okay with the pick though. Just could all gms remember to pm the next gm please?


----------



## dathockeydoe

Auto pick for St Louis. 

They select D Dennis Gilbert from USHL. 

Calgary is on the clock. 

(sad face for this mock)


----------



## Brigid1011*

dathockeydoe said:


> Auto pick for St Louis.
> 
> They select D Dennis Gilbert from USHL.
> 
> Calgary is on the clock.
> 
> (sad face for this mock)




Agreed. To many auto picks in the latter rounds. Unfortunate


----------



## Joey Bones

I'm not too worried about the auto'd picks. We did make it to the 6th round with no problems. It is also Sunday so I wasn't expecting as many picks as it would normally be during the week. One slow day, no worries fellas.

*AND ALSO PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, PM THE NEXT GM AFTER YOU SELECT!!!!!*


----------



## Joey Bones

dathockeydoe said:


> Auto pick for St Louis.
> 
> They select D Dennis Gilbert from USHL.
> 
> Calgary is on the clock.
> 
> (sad face for this mock)




Was the Calgary GM PM'd?


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Joey Bones said:


> Was the Calgary GM PM'd?




yuup, just about to make my pick


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*THE CALGARY FLAMES ARE VERY HAPPY TO SELECT...*

*REID GARDINER*


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 170th pick - *Joni Tuulola*






1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW
4 - 110 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
6 - 170 - Joni Tuulola, D​


----------



## Yarice

select Jean-Christophe Beaudin

2(45) Joel Eriksson-Ek
3(74) Alexandre Carrier
4(107) Alexander Sharov
5(151) Matt Schmalz
6(171) Jean-Christophe Beaudin


----------



## Joey Bones

7th (#194)
7th (#208)


6th (#172)

The Panthers are now on the clock!


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Cameron Askew


----------



## rmartin65

Pittsburgh selects D Nicholas Boka from the USA U-18 team.


----------



## Joey Bones

Blackhawks GM PM'd me a list prior so...

 select defenseman Chaz Reddekopp from Victoria.

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Black Noise

New York Islanders select, from the Owen Sound Attack, *Jarett Meyer*


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers looking to move up a bit.


----------



## RyanOhReally

So is anyone going to get skipped? Has it not been like 24 hours?


----------



## Brigid1011*

RyanOhReally said:


> So is anyone going to get skipped? Has it not been like 24 hours?






Agree. Last pick around midnight. The next 2 picks should be in already


Auto pick the next one at least?


----------



## dathockeydoe

Feel free to auto pick. 

The Detroit Red Wings AUTO SELECT C David Cotton from Cushing Academy. 

Montreal on the clock.


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select Drayden Hunt


----------



## SJSharks72

Looking to move my last two picks for a prospect.


----------



## dathockeydoe

hoc123 said:


> The Montreal Canadians are proud to select Drayden Hunt




Dryden**


----------



## SJSharks72

Pick 210th and '16 6th to PHI
Brandon Manning to SJS


----------



## Brigid1011*

SJSharks39 said:


> Pick 210th and '16 6th to PHI
> Brandon Manning to SJS






Confirm

We wish Manning well in the future and hope he gets a shot to stick with the big club in San Jose. We felt with our depth on the back end in the pool it would be best served to move him. With 2 picks now in the 7th round the Flyers are expected to draft at least one forward or centre and perhaps a goalie project. 

Additions thru the draft

Oliver Kyllington. D
Travis Konecny. C/W
Jesse Gabrielle LW
Joseph Cecconi. D
Karch Bachman. LW
Taggart Corriveau. RW
Nick Betz. RW



1 pick left. Would like to acquire another if possible


----------



## SJSharks72

And that concludes San Jose's draft. Thank you Joey Bones for hosting.

Final roster:
Ho-Sang-Couture-Strome
Nieto-Hertl-Goldobin
Karlsson-Smith-Chiasson
Martin-Tierney-Latta

Mueller-Hamilton
De Haan-Dillon
Cowen-Ellis

Reimer
Stalock

Top prospects
Goodrow
Jevpalos
Labanc
Chartier
Merkley
Salituro
Khoklachev
Tennyson
Abelthauser


----------



## Joey Bones

*Apologies for the slow play in the last round here. Reminder that anyone can auto pick the next player from a 3:1 NA/EU perspective. The next auto would be a European prospect.

With Detroit missing their 3rd consecutive pick they are now on Auto'd for the remainder of the draft.

Let's keep this going smoothly! We're almost finished!*


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded D: Lucas Carlsson

GM now on 1 auto warning

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Flyerss

select Chase Pearson


next team PM'ed


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 180th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From Kelowna of the WHL:


*Devante Stephens*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL
4/120 - Caleb Jones - USA U18 - USNDP
5/150 - Petrus Palmu - Owen Sound - OHL
6/154 - Vladimir Tkachev - Quebec - QMJHL
6/180 - Devante Stephens - Kelowna - WHL

​


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select with the 181st pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, from the HC Kometa Brno of the U20 Czech Republic league, *C Roman DymÃ¡ček*






1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
3(86) - Parker Wotherspoon LHD, 6'0", 170lbs, Tri-City Americans (WHL)
4(99) - Conor Garland RW, 5'8", 165lbs, Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
5(126) - Brent Gates C, 6'2", 200lbs, Green Bay Gamblers (USHL)
6(156) - Jared Bethune LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Prince George Cougars (WHL)
*6(181) - Roman DymÃ¡ček C, 6'0", 175lbs, HC Kometa Brno (U20 Czech Republic)*

Jarmo on DymÃ¡ček, "_He's a tough kid. He has good size and plays with a great deal of grit. He needs to work on his skating, but at 18 years old, he has a lot of tools to work with. Hopefully he'll come over this summer for the rookie camp and we'll get a better evaluation on where he'll be next year, you know, with Springfield or maybe one of the SEL teams._"

Jetabre has been messaged


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 182nd pick - *Tim McGauley*






1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW
4 - 110 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
6 - 170 - Joni Tuulola, D
7 - 182 - Tim McGauley, C​


----------



## hi

select


*G: Matt Jurusik, Janesville/NAHL*


----------



## rmartin65

Pittsburgh selects Trent Fox, C, from Belleville of the OHL.


----------



## IPreferPi

Coyotes select Adam Parsells, D, Wausau West (HS-WI)


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded RW: Kameron Kielly

GM now on 1 auto warning

Next GM PM'd


----------



## RyanOhReally

Joey Bones said:


> are awarded RW: Kameron Kielly
> 
> GM now on 1 auto warning
> 
> Next GM PM'd




I had no idea I was even up. I'll take Keilly since he was on my list and it's my last pick, but still.


----------



## Noah

The Leafs select Blake Clarke.


I'll pretty it up later.


----------



## dathockeydoe

I'm not at home to look at the list... But we can auto.


----------



## Joey Bones

dathockeydoe said:


> I'm not at home to look at the list... But we can auto.




Yep.

 are awarded D: Jake Massie

GM is now on 1 auto warning

I'm selecting now.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Joey Bones said:


> Yep.
> 
> are awarded D: Jake Massie
> 
> GM is now on 1 auto warning
> 
> I'm selecting now.






Not sure Colorodos status as it pertains to auto pick but philly is here and ready to pick if they are


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 189th pick, the New York Rangers select from Djurgarden J20 of the SuperElit, center Lukas Vejdemo.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
5 (129) D: Sami Niku
5 (137) D: Veeti Vainio
7 (189) C: Lukas Vejdemo


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche select from the Saskatoon Blades........Wyatt Sloboshan


----------



## Brigid1011*

The Flyers select RW Nick Betz from Erie in the OHL


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, from the Moncton Wildcats of the QMJHL, Noah Zilbert


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers looking for another pick in round 7

Would prefer to keep my late 7th and use other assets to obtain if possible


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded D: Grant Gabriele

This does it for them.

I'm making my selection now.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 194th pick, the New York Rangers select from Kootenay of the WHL, center Luke Philp.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
5 (129) D: Sami Niku
5 (137) D: Veeti Vainio
7 (189) C: Lukas Vejdemo
7 (194) C: Luke Philp


----------



## dathockeydoe

select G Michael McNiven from Owen sound of the OHL. with the 195th pick. 

with the 196th pick, we select D Brien Diffley from Boston University


next GM pm'd


----------



## dathockeydoe

That ends the draft for the  Thanks to Joey Bones for Hosting. You did a tremendous job sir. 

I took them over after they were revamped by a first GM.
While I COMPLETELY disagree what he did with this team, the Wild believe we've selected some great prospects with offensive upside to add to our depth. We are excited to see who will shine in the future.

Projected 15/16 roster:

Parise -- Granlund - Coyle* 
Zucker - Koivu â€“ Vanek 
Cooke - Richards - Fontaine* 
Carter - Graovac - Tuch* 

Suter - Byfuglien* 
Brodin â€“ Doughty 
Proser â€“ Folin 

Backstrom 
Kuemper 

Bickel, Haula*

Picks 
*80 LW Brendan Warren
105 C/RW David Kase
135 D Casey Fitzgerald 
140 C Pius Suter
165 C Jake Jeremko
195 G Michael McNiven
196 D Brien Diffley*

Also, after selecting Jacob Jaremko he was awarded with Minnesota's "Mr. Hockey" Award. Congrats from the


----------



## Noah

With the 197th pick of the 2015 NHL draft the  are proud to select Ben Blacker.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

With the 198th pick the Boston Bruins select *Robert Lantosi*, RW/LW






(17) Brandon Carlo, RD
(40) Nicolas Roy, C
(43) Gabriel Carlsson, LD
(47) Filip Ahl, LW
(78) Loik Leveille, RD
(108) AJ Greer, LW
(148) Tyler Brown, LD
(198) Robert Lantosi, Lw/RW


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

[FIELDSET="Roster"]*Final Roster*

*Marchand-Bergeron-Smith
Eriksson-Thornton-Pastrnak
Paajarvi-Soderberg-Caron
Fiddler-Campbell-Boll*
Lindblad

*Chara-Braun
Krug-Seidenberg
McQuaid-Petrovic*
Miller, Breen
*
Rask*
Svedberg[/FIELDSET]

[FIELDSET="System"]*Prospects Squad;*

*Camara-Spooner-Ritchie
Ahl-Dickinson-Ferlin
Gropp-Grimaldi-Griffith
Greer-Roy-Knight*
Celarik-Donato-Lantosi

*Morrow-Carlo
Carlsson-Trotman
Arnesson-Leveille*
Grzelcyk-Cross
Brown-O'gara

*Subban*
McIntyre[/FIELDSET]

*
Cap stuff;*

UFA
Soderberg 5 years @ 4.5 million AAV 
Adam McQuaid 3 years @ 2.0million AAV 
Greg Campvell 2 years @ 1.85 million AAV 

RFA
Krug 2 years @ 3.8 million AAV 
Petrovic = 1 year @ 1.5million AAV
Smith = 3.0m AAV 
--------
Spooner = 1.2million 2 years AAV 
Knight = 1 year @ 900k AAV 
Warsofsky = 900k 2 years AAV 
Svedberg = 1.2million 2 years AAV 
Caron = 1.0million AAV 2 years
Lindlblad = 900k AAV 1 year 
Fallstrom = 850k 2 years AAV 
Florek = 800k 2 yeasr AAV
Breen = 800k 2 year AAV
Cross = 900k AAV
--------

Soderberg 4.5
Petrovic 1.5
Braun 3.8
Thornton 4.025
Krug 3.8
McQuaid 2
Smith 3
Paajarvi 1.8
Boll 1.7
Breen 0.8
Bergeron 6.5
Marchand 4.5
Eriksson 4.25
Campbell 1.85
Pastrnak 0.925
Caron 0.9
Fiddler 1.25
Chara 6.916
Seidenberg 4
Miller 0.8
Rask 7
Lindblad 0.9
Svedberg 1.2
23 player total = 66.2935
overage 4.7795
Total w/overage 72.573


----------



## RyanOhReally

Since everyone is writing their final rosters, I'll do mine.

General Manager Jarmo Kekalainen on  offseason, "_It was a good offseason for us. We maintained our stellar roster while adding to our Top-5 Prospect Pool. With injuries and all, last year was a disaster. Hopefully with an older, wiser and healthier group of players, we'll be ready to make it back to the playoffs. We feel we have one of the best teams in this league, and hope our play on the ice reflects that._"

*Draft​*
1(8) - Zach Werenski LHD, 6'2", 215lbs, University of Michigan (NCAA)
2(35) - Alexander Dergachyov C, 6'4", 200lbs, SKA St. Petersberg (MHL)
2(36) - Noah Juulsen RHD, 6'2", 170lbs, Everett Silvertips (WHL)
3(66) - Dennis Yan LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Shawnigan Cataracts (QMJHL)
3(71) - Gabriel Gagne RW, 6'5", 190lbs, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
3(86) - Parker Wotherspoon LHD, 6'0", 170lbs, Tri-City Americans (WHL)
4(99) - Conor Garland RW, 5'8", 165lbs, Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
5(126) - Brent Gates C, 6'2", 200lbs, Green Bay Gamblers (USHL)
6(156) - Jared Bethune LW, 6'1", 185lbs, Prince George Cougars (WHL)
6(181) - Roman DymÃ¡ček C, 6'0", 175lbs, HC Kometa Brno (U20 Czech Republic)
7(186) - Kameron Kielly RW 6'1", 180lbs, Charlottetown Islanders (QMJHL)

*Roster*

*Nick Foligno - Ryan Johansen - Scott Hartnell
Boone Jenner - Brandon Dubinsky - Alexander Wennberg
Patrik Berglund - Artem Anisimov - David Clarkson
Kerby Rychel - Mark Letestu - Jeremy Morin*
Corey Tropp - Jack Skille

*Ryan Murray - James Wisniewski*
Jack Johnson - Fedor Tyutin
Viktor Bartley - David Savard*
Dalton Prout

*Sergey Bobrovsky*
Curtis McElhenney​
*Top 20 Prospects​*
*1. Zach Werenski LHD (2015, 1st RD, 8th OVR) NCAA*
2. Sonny Milano LW (2014, 1st RD, 16th OVR) OHL
3. Kerby Rychel LW (2013, 1st RD, 19th OVR) NHL
4. Oliver Bjorkstrand RW (2013, 3rd RD, 89th OVR) AHL
5. Marko Dano C (2013, 1st RD, 27th OVR) AHL
6. Mike Reilly LHD (2011, 4th RD, 98th OVR) AHL
*7. Alexander Dergachyov C (2015 2nd RD, 35th OVR) AHL *
*8. Dennis Yan LW (2015 3rd RD, 66th OVR) WHL *
9. Dillion Heatherington LHD (2013, 2nd RD, 50th OVR) AHL
10. Ryan Collins RHD (2014 2nd RD, 47th OVR) NCAA
*11. Noah Juulsen RHD (2015, 2nd RD, 36th OVR) WHL *
12. Oskar Dansk G (2012, 2nd RD, 31st OVR) AHL
*13. Parker Wotherspoon LHD (2015, 3rd RD, 86th OVR) WHL *
14. Josh Anderson LW/RW (2012, 4th RD, 95th OVR) AHL
*15. Gabriel Gagne RW (2015 3rd RD, 71st OVR) QMJHL *
16. Anton Forsberg G (2011, 7th RD, 188th OVR) AHL
17. Blake Siebenaler RHD (2014, 3rd RD, 77th OVR) WHL
*18. Conor Garland RW (2015, 4th RD, 99th OVR) QMJHL *
19. Daniel Zaar RW (2012, 6th RD, 152nd OVR) AHL
20. Sean Collins C (2008, 7th RD, 187th OVR) AHL​
*Roster Player Contracts​*
Sergey Bobrovsky *$7.4/4*
Brandon Dubinsky *$5.85/6*
Nick Foligno *$5.5/6*
James Wisniewski* *$5.5/2*
David Clarkson *$5.25/5*
Scott Hartnell *$4.75/4*
Fedor Tyutin *$4.5/3*
Jack Johnson *$4.3/3*
Ryan Johansen *$4.0/2*
Artem Anisimov *$3.2/1*
Patrik Berglund *$3.0/1*
Mark Letestu *$2.0/3*
David Savard *$1.3/1*
Dalton Prout *$1.0/1*
Alexander Wennberg *$0.9/2*
Ryan Murray *$0.9/1*
Kerby Rychel *$0.9/2*
Jeremy Morin *$0.8/1*
Curtis McElhenney *$0.7/1*
Jack Skille *$0.7/1*
Viktor Bartley *$0.7/1*
Corey Tropp *$0.6/1*​
*Team Salary: 63.75
Salary Cap: 73.00
Cap Space: 9.25​*
*Draft took place before Trade Deadline. Wisniewski remains a Blue Jacket.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select Logan Halladay, G


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 200th pick - Ryan Shea

 select with the 201st pick - Philippe Myers


----------



## Jetabre

*Re-Signings*
Michael Frolik - 5 years, 4.2m per
Lee Stempniak - 2 years, 1.2m per
Alex Burmistrov - 2 years, 2m per
Paul Postma - 2 years, 1.5m per
Eric O'Dell - 2 year, 0.700m per
Ben Chiarot - 3 year, 1.5m per


*2015-2016 Projected Opening Night Roster*

Forwards
Ladd(4.4m) - Little(4.7m) - Wheeler(5.6m)
Perreault(3.0m) - Scheifele(0.863m) - Pominville(5.6m)
Frolik(4.2m) - Burmistrov(2.0m) - Ehlers(0.925m)
Stempniak(1.2m) - Lowry(0.863m) - O'Dell (0.7m)

Thorburn(1.2m)

Defence
Enstrom(5.75m) - Myers(5.5m)
Scandella(4.0m) - Trouba(0.894m)
Morrissey(0.894m) - Postma(1.5m)

Stuart(2.625m), Chiarot(1.5m)

Goalies
Hutchinson(0.575m)
Pavelec(3.9m)

*Cap Hit = 62.389 mil
Salary cap = 73.0 mil*

*Draft Trades*
To Winnipeg: RW: Jason Pominville, D: Marco Scandella
To Minnesota: D: Dustin Byfuglien, 2015 3rd (#80- LW: Brendan Warren), 2015 5th (#140- C: Pius Suter)

*2015 Draft Picks*
1 - 19 - Kyle Connor, C
1 - 27 - Brock Boeser, RW
2 - 49 - Roope Hintz, LW
4 - 110 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
6 - 170 - Joni Tuulola, D
7 - 182 - Tim McGauley, C
7 - 200 - Ryan Shea, D
7 -201 - Philippe Myers, D

*Top 20 Prospects*
1. Nikolaj Ehlers, LW
2. Josh Morrissey, D
3. Connor Hellebuyck, G
4. Nicolas Petan, C
5. Kyle Connor, C
6. Joel Armia, RW
7. Brock Boeser, RW
8. Brendan Lemieux, LW
9. Andrew Copp, C
10. Roope Hintz, LW
11. Eric Comrie, G
12. Scott Kosmachuk, RW
13. Jan Kostalek, D
14. Tim McGauley, C
15. Chase De Leo, C
16. Jack Glover, D
17. J.C. Lipon, RW
18. Jimmy Lodge, C
19. Pavel Kraskovsky, C
20. Jamie Phillips, G




Thank you for hosting the draft.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 202nd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From Charlottetown of the QMJHL:


*David Henley*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL
4/120 - Caleb Jones - USA U18 - USNDP
5/150 - Petrus Palmu - Owen Sound - OHL
6/154 - Vladimir Tkachev - Quebec - QMJHL
6/180 - Devante Stephens - Kelowna - WHL
7/202 - David Henley - Charlottetown - QMJHL
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Can someone PM the next GM for me


----------



## rmartin65

Pittsburgh selects Christopher Mastomaki, C, from Vasteras of the Allsvenskan league (has also played for their J20 team, and has been loaned to IFK Arboga in Div. 1).


----------



## Teemu

The Blackhawks select Maxim Tretiak (MHL)


----------



## Black Noise

New York Islanders select from Sarnia of the OHL, Connor Schlichting




*New York Islander Projected 2015/16 Roster*


*Okposo - Tavares - Marleau
Pavelski - J. Staal - Connolly
Nelson - Nielsen - Wingels
Martin - Cizikas - MacDonald
Bailey

Coburn - Hamonic
Boychuk - Leddy
Hickey - Visnovsky

Halak
Johnson*

*Top Prospects*

*Michael Dal Colle
Griffen Reinhart
Ryan Pulock
Jeremy Bracco
Ilya Sorokin
Linus Soderstrom
Viktor Crus Rydberg
Kevin Czuczman
Johan Sunderstrom*​


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded RW: Lukas Jasek

Next GM Pm'd


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded D: Jack Sadek

I'm picking now


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 208th pick, the New York Rangers select from Saint John of the QMJHL, right winger Spencer Smallman.







2 (60) LW: Dmytro Timashov
3 (73) C: Jack Roslovic
3 (82) D: Travis Dermott
4 (112) C: Cooper Marody
5 (129) D: Sami Niku
5 (137) D: Veeti Vainio
7 (189) C: Lukas Vejdemo
7 (194) C: Luke Philp
7 (208) RW: Spencer Smallman

This is it for the Rangers draft.

PMing the next GM.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 209th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select:

From Kamloops of the WHL:


*Michael Fora*








*TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING 2015 DRAFT*
1/21 - Jansen Harkins - Prince George - WHL
2/41 - Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - BrynÃ¤s - SEL
3/63 - Adam Musil - Red Deer - WHL
3/90 - Sebastian Aho - Skelleftea - SEL
4/109 - Pavel Karnaukhov - Calgary - WHL
4/115 - Ethan Bear - Seattle - WHL
4/119 - Vladislav Gavrikov - Yaroslavl - KHL
4/120 - Caleb Jones - USA U18 - USNDP
5/150 - Petrus Palmu - Owen Sound - OHL
6/154 - Vladimir Tkachev - Quebec - QMJHL
6/180 - Devante Stephens - Kelowna - WHL
7/202 - David Henley - Charlottetown - QMJHL
7/209 - Michael Fora - Kamloops - WHL
​


----------



## Brigid1011*

The Flyers select from Regina in the WHL defenseman Conner Hobbs


----------



## Yarice

With the Last pick,  select Stephen Desrocher. 

Thanks to Joey Bones for your fantastic job of hosting this draft.


----------



## Brigid1011*

Flyers draft recap and roster update

Draft class 2015

Kyllington D
Konencny C/W
Gabrielle. LW
Cecconi. D
Bachman. LW
Corrivea. RW
Betz. RW
Hobbs. D


Projected lines

Raffl  Giroux Simmons
Read. Couturier Voracek
Schenn. Laughton. Grabner
Bellemare. Lecavailer. White

DelZotto. Shultz
Streit. Grossman
Macdonald Schenn

Mason
Zepp

Bench. Rinaldo
Mayfield

5.01 in space
Pronger to LTIR (4.9)
9.91 million in cap space

Another transition year for the team. Current defense group allows the prospects to play in Lehigh Valley for a full season. The addition of Kyllington to Morin, Ghost and Sanheim gives us a nice group of high end blue line prospects to build from

Drafted a few left and a few right wingers as well as 2 right handed defenseman 
The most exciting piece was the trade for Travis Konecny. We felt we needed another high skill guy up front. We now have that after the trade said GM Paul Walker. Watch out for this team in a few seasons when the prospects slide into the lineup. Very excited for the future said Walker. 



Thanks for hosting the draft Joey


----------



## Joey Bones

*Haven't been on in a few days, but I just wanted to thank you all for participating in this. I'll probably have another one during playoffs so if you're interested let me know!!

Thanks again dudes!!!!
*


----------

